# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Pysäkkikuulutukset tulevat

## Hape

HSL aloittaa 2016 pysäkkikuulutukset joukkoliikenteessä. Kyseessä on suuri kädenojennus näkövammaisia ja satunnaisesti matkustavia kohtaan:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/pysakkikuulutu...iseksi/7264712

----------


## Bussipoika

Pysäkkikuulutukset ovat mielestäni tosi hyvä asia, ja ne auttavat varmasti monia. Tarvitaanko kuulutuksia kuitenkaan kaikilla linjoilla? HSL-alueella pysäkkejä on erittäin tiheästi, joten alkaa miettimään, alkaako noin joka minuutti tuleva kuulutus ärsyttämään. Miten kuulutukset aiotaan hoitaa lähilinjoilla, jotka voi pysäyttää missä tahansa?

----------


## bussifriikki

Mielestäni ihan hyvä juttu

----------


## Nak

Minunkin mielestä tämä on hyvä uudistus. 
Toivottavasti kuuluttajan ääni on sama kun vaikka metrossa ja huomioääni maltillinen. Muuten voi 10h työpäivän lopulla alkaa nyppimään. Junan-/metronkuljettaja ei taida kuulla kuulutuksia ohjaamoon? 

Lisäksi kuulutuksiin voisi lisätä tärkeimmillä vaihtopaikoilla tärkeimmät vaihtoyhteydet?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lisäksi kuulutuksiin voisi lisätä tärkeimmillä vaihtopaikoilla tärkeimmät vaihtoyhteydet?


Ainakin yhteys metroon sekä kauko- ja lähijuniin tulisi mainita ehdottomasti. Esimerkiksi: "Sörnäinen, vaihtoyhteys metroon. Sörnäs, anslutning till metron."

----------


## scaniaboy

> Minunkin mielestä tämä on hyvä uudistus. 
> Toivottavasti kuuluttajan ääni on sama kun vaikka metrossa ja huomioääni maltillinen. Muuten voi 10h työpäivän lopulla alkaa nyppimään. Junan-/metronkuljettaja ei taida kuulla kuulutuksia ohjaamoon? 
> 
> Lisäksi kuulutuksiin voisi lisätä tärkeimmillä vaihtopaikoilla tärkeimmät vaihtoyhteydet?


kyllä kuulee ainakin flirteissä

----------


## Minä vain

Onko joukkoliikenteellä, ainakaan busseilla, ylipäänsä sellaisia käyttäjiä, jotka pysäkkinäytön lisäksi tarvitsevat kuulutukset? Tuo tulee olemaan kamalaa kuunneltavaa, kun pysäkkejä voi olla puolen minuutin välein.

----------


## Samppa

> Onko joukkoliikenteellä, ainakaan busseilla, ylipäänsä sellaisia käyttäjiä, jotka pysäkkinäytön lisäksi tarvitsevat kuulutukset? Tuo tulee olemaan kamalaa kuunneltavaa, kun pysäkkejä voi olla puolen minuutin välein.


Näkövammaiset tarvitsevat niitä ja kyllä ne helpottavat myös muita matkustajia oudolla seudulla tapahtuvalla matkalla.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Onko joukkoliikenteellä, ainakaan busseilla, ylipäänsä sellaisia käyttäjiä, jotka pysäkkinäytön lisäksi tarvitsevat kuulutukset? Tuo tulee olemaan kamalaa kuunneltavaa, kun pysäkkejä voi olla puolen minuutin välein.


Itsekin mietin tuota samaa pointtia, että kuinka pitkään sitä jatkuvaa kuulutusta kestää. Mielestäni voisi kuuluttaa vain tärkeimmät pysäkit (esim. linjalla h78 voisi kuuluttaa Malmin aseman, Kontulan (M), Mellunmäen (M) ja Vuosaaren (M))

----------


## Samppa

> Onko joukkoliikenteellä, ainakaan busseilla, ylipäänsä sellaisia käyttäjiä, jotka pysäkkinäytön lisäksi tarvitsevat kuulutukset? Tuo tulee olemaan kamalaa kuunneltavaa, kun pysäkkejä voi olla puolen minuutin välein.


Silloin tällöin matkustaja pyytää kuljettajaa kertomaan, milloin hänen poistumispysäkkinsä on. Se aiheuttaa kuljettajalle paineita, että muistaa sen kertoa. Tuosta on omaakin kokemusta.
Automaattikuulutukset helpottavat noissa tilanteissa kuljettajan elämää  :Smile:

----------


## hylje

Jos pysäkkikuulutukset häiritsevät, ne pitää ottaa pois myös junista ja metroista. Metro pysähtyy varsin usein verrattuna busseihin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ainakin yhteys metroon sekä kauko- ja lähijuniin tulisi mainita ehdottomasti. Esimerkiksi: "Sörnäinen, vaihtoyhteys metroon. Sörnäs, anslutning till metron."


Tässä on järkeä. Ja 615:llä pitäisi olla ainakin terminaalit mainita myös englanniksi.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Onko joukkoliikenteellä, ainakaan busseilla, ylipäänsä sellaisia käyttäjiä, jotka pysäkkinäytön lisäksi tarvitsevat kuulutukset? Tuo tulee olemaan kamalaa kuunneltavaa, kun pysäkkejä voi olla puolen minuutin välein.


Mites näkövammaiset/sokeat ja turistit?

----------


## aki

> Näkövammaiset tarvitsevat niitä ja kyllä ne helpottavat myös muita matkustajia oudolla seudulla tapahtuvalla matkalla.


Kuinka monta prosenttia bussiliikenteen käyttäjistä on näkövammaisia? Luulen että aika marginaalinen ryhmä. Turistit ja vieraspaikkakuntalaiset ovat sitten toinen juttu. Onko kuitenkaan järkeä kuuluttaa joka pysäkkiä lähiölinjoilla joilla valtaosa matkustajista on vakiomatkustajia jotka tietävät minne ovat menossa. Toisaalta se pysäkin nimi ei aina ole sama kuin osoite johon henkilö on matkalla. Voi olla aika häiritsevää kun esimerkiksi Espoon linjan e18 hiljaisella myöhäisillan lähdöllä kuulutetaan minuutin välein pysäkkejä kun kyydissä on muutama vakimatkustaja. Ideaa pitäisi kehittää niin ettei jokaista peltoperän pysäkkiä kuulutettaisi, vaan kuulutettaisiin vaan tärkeimmät pysäkit, kuten juna-ja metroasemat, keskeiset vaihtopysäkit/terminaalit, kauppakeskukset ja muut tärkeät kohteet. Muut pysäkit voisi sitten ilmoittaa sisänäytöllä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Voi olla aika häiritsevää kun esimerkiksi Espoon linjan e18 hiljaisella myöhäisillan lähdöllä kuulutetaan minuutin välein pysäkkejä kun kyydissä on muutama vakimatkustaja. Ideaa pitäisi kehittää niin ettei jokaista peltoperän pysäkkiä kuulutettaisi, vaan kuulutettaisiin vaan tärkeimmät pysäkit, kuten juna-ja metroasemat, keskeiset vaihtopysäkit/terminaalit, kauppakeskukset ja muut tärkeät kohteet. Muut pysäkit voisi sitten ilmoittaa sisänäytöllä.


Omasta mielestäni se vasta häiritsevää olisikin, että pysäkkejä kuulutetaan silloin tällöin. Paras olisi, että kuulutetaan kaikki pysäkit tai sitten ei ollenkaan.

----------


## Minä vain

> Näkövammaiset tarvitsevat niitä ja kyllä ne helpottavat myös muita matkustajia oudolla seudulla tapahtuvalla matkalla.


Raitiovaunuissa, joissa tällä hetkellä on pysäkkinäytöt muttei kuulutuksia, paikallistuntemusta vailla olevat ihmiset ovat havaintojeni mukaan onnistuneet hyvin jäämään pois oikealla pysäkillä. Vaikeus tietää oikea poisjääntipysäkki korpeaa kyllä minuakin, mutta pysäkkinäyttö ratkaisee ongelman täysin. 

Sokeiden en ole koskaan nähnyt käyttävän bussia. Vaikka niissä olisikin kuulutukset, esimerkiksi bussin pysäyttäminen on heille mahdotonta ilman avustajaa. Raideliikenteessä kuulutuksista on hyötyä myös pysäkkinäytöllisessä kalustossa, sillä jotkut sokeat käyttävät sitä, vaikka tämä onkin harvinaista.

Helsingin erityisolosuhteet lisäävät vielä kuulutusten aiheuttamaa ärsytystä, kun jokainen pysäkki on pakko kuuluttaa kahdella kielellä.

----------


## Nak

> Sokeiden en ole koskaan nähnyt käyttävän bussia. Vaikka niissä olisikin kuulutukset, esimerkiksi bussin pysäyttäminen on heille mahdotonta ilman avustajaa. Raideliikenteessä kuulutuksista on hyötyä myös pysäkkinäytöllisessä kalustossa, sillä jotkut sokeat käyttävät sitä, vaikka tämä onkin harvinaista.


Pyh pyh! Sokeita liikkuu yllättävän paljon bussilla. Kuljettajan velvollisuuteen kuuluu ilmoittaa ohittavan bussin numero ja määränpää, mikäli sokea pysäkillä on. Heillä on usein myös fläppitaulu jossa lukee linjanumero johon haluavat. 

Yleensä kyytiini tulleet sokeat istuvat paikallaan jo ennenkuin on ehtinyt edes päivää sanomaan. He myös osaavat jäädä usein ilman neuvoa oikealla pysäkillä.  :Eek:  Tosin, jos olisin itse sokea, en totta tosiaan astuisi ulko-ovesta ulos, ennenkuin olisin satavarma minne pitää mennä ja miten. Kaikki kunnia heille!

----------


## tlajunen

Kyse on kuulutusten kuulumisesta ohjaamoon juna-/metrokalustossa.




> kyllä kuulee ainakin flirteissä


Juurikin Flirteissä ei oikein kuulu, sillä ohjaamossa ei kuulutuksia erillisistä kaiuttimista tule lainkaan. Se joko kuuluu oven läpi matkustamosta tai ei kuulu, riippuen taustametelistä. Liikkeellä ollessa riittävällä nopeudella ei kuulu käytännössä lainkaan.
Muussa lähiliikennekalustossa kuuluminen on säätöpotikan takana, joka toimii tai ei toimi.

Metrossa ja lähijunissa kuulutuksia tulee parhaimmillaan n. 1-2 minuutin välein, joten tuskinpa kuulutustiheys olisi busseissa tai raitiovaunuissakaan ärsyttävän tiheä, kunhan matkustajat siihen tottuvat.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Pyh pyh! Sokeita liikkuu yllättävän paljon bussilla. Kuljettajan velvollisuuteen kuuluu ilmoittaa ohittavan bussin numero ja määränpää, mikäli sokea pysäkillä on. Heillä on usein myös fläppitaulu jossa lukee linjanumero johon haluavat. 
> 
> Yleensä kyytiini tulleet sokeat istuvat paikallaan jo ennenkuin on ehtinyt edes päivää sanomaan. He myös osaavat jäädä usein ilman neuvoa oikealla pysäkillä.  Tosin, jos olisin itse sokea, en totta tosiaan astuisi ulko-ovesta ulos, ennenkuin olisin satavarma minne pitää mennä ja miten. Kaikki kunnia heille!


Nak:n tavoin olen myös nähnyt sokean näyttävän linjanumeroa taululla busseja pysäyttäessään. On myös itselleni tullut sokeita/näkövammaisia kyytiin. Ruotsissa ja muissakin maissa tämäkin asia on hoidettu hyvin, autossa on ulkokaiutin joka kertoo oven avautuessa numeron ja määränpään.

----------


## Max

Riiassa muistaakseni kuulutetaan kaikki pysäkit eikä se nyt minusta ainakaan ollut mitenkään häiritsevää. Huomiota on syytä kiinnittää siihen, että kuulutukset sitten todella myös kuuluvat matkustajille muuten kuin epämääräisenä muminana. Sen tyyppisiä kuulutuksia kuuntelin viime viikolla Berliinin metrossa; metelin yli oli mahdotonta saada selvää ajon aikana annetuista tiedotteista. Siellä myös kuuluteltiin tyyliin: "astukaa sisään, olkaa hyvä" ja "jääkää vaunuun, olkaa hyvä" mikä minusta tuntui todella turhalta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kuinka monta prosenttia bussiliikenteen käyttäjistä on näkövammaisia? Luulen että aika marginaalinen ryhmä. Turistit ja vieraspaikkakuntalaiset ovat sitten toinen juttu. Onko kuitenkaan järkeä kuuluttaa joka pysäkkiä lähiölinjoilla joilla valtaosa matkustajista on vakiomatkustajia jotka tietävät minne ovat menossa. Toisaalta se pysäkin nimi ei aina ole sama kuin osoite johon henkilö on matkalla. Voi olla aika häiritsevää kun esimerkiksi Espoon linjan e18 hiljaisella myöhäisillan lähdöllä kuulutetaan minuutin välein pysäkkejä kun kyydissä on muutama vakimatkustaja. Ideaa pitäisi kehittää niin ettei jokaista peltoperän pysäkkiä kuulutettaisi, vaan kuulutettaisiin vaan tärkeimmät pysäkit, kuten juna-ja metroasemat, keskeiset vaihtopysäkit/terminaalit, kauppakeskukset ja muut tärkeät kohteet. Muut pysäkit voisi sitten ilmoittaa sisänäytöllä.


Ei tarvite olla mikään ulkomaalainen ollakseen "turisti". Pääkaupunkiseutu on niin iso että riittää että on menossa kaupungin toiselle laidalle kuin missä asuu niin ympäristö alkaa olla aika vierasta. Jokainen voi vaikka itse matkustaa pimeään aikaan bussilla täysin veraalla reitillä ja kokeila osaako jäädä pois oikealla pysäkillä, jos ei ole kuulutuksia. 

"Näkövammaisia" on monen asteisia. Itselläni on harmaakaihi joka sumentaa näön kirkkaassa auringonpaisteessa, bussien linjanumeroista en tahdo saada silloin selvää ennenkuin bussi on n 20 metrin päässä (poikkeuksena uudet kirkasnäyttöiset linjakyltit 550:llä ja joissakin raitiovaunuissa) . Töissä on joka tapauksessa käytävä ja istuttava naama tietsikan monitorissa  kiinni :Wink: 

Pysäkkinäytöt bussin siällä eivät aina toimi, osassa pyörii pysäkkinimien lisäksi mainoksia tai muuta epäoleellista tekstiä  ja jos niiden edessä seisoo joku pitkä korsto esämässä näkymistä niin niistä ei ole mitään iloa. Lievempi näkövamma ei myöskään oikeuta istua invapaikalla bussin etuosassa että näkisi koko pysäkkinäytön, vaan kohteliaisuussyistä sitä kömpii aina bussin takaosaan muiden terveiden ja nuorten joukossa. . 
Mitkään kännykkänavigaattorit eivät myöskään auta jos näkö on heikkoa  tai jos ei osaa niitä käyttää. Toinen syy miksi kuulutukset ovat tarpeen on nukahtamisvaara ainakin myöhään illalla. 

Jos pysäkkikuulutuksia aletaan käyttää niin niiden pitää koskea kaikkia linjoja ja kaikkia pysäkkejä. Me emme ole onneksi niin tolloja että tarvitsisimme erikseen neuvoa milloin ovet menevät kiinni kuten jossain Saksassa, eli riittää vain jos kuulutus kertoisi seuraavan pysäkin nimen mutta ne pitää tietenkin olla paikkakunnan molemmilla virallisilla kielillä.  Vain jos pysäkillä on sama nimi sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi tai jos nimet eivät eroa ääntämisen osalta, riittää että kuuluttaa vain kerran, eli ei  tarvitse kuuluttaa "Kaisaniemi, Kajsaniemi", eikä "Peijas, Pejas".  Tietenkin jotkut tärkeät paikat kuten päärautatieasema, laivojen terminaalit ja lentoasema pitäisi kuuluttaa englanniksi, ehkä jopa venäjäksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Riiassa muistaakseni kuulutetaan kaikki pysäkit eikä se nyt minusta ainakaan ollut mitenkään häiritsevää.


Kuulutetaan, ja samalla tavalla kuin Riiassa (pysäkki ja seuraava pysäkki samanaikaisesti), kuulutetaan pysäkit monessa muussakin kaupungissa, mm. Bratislavassa, Prahassa ja Tallinnassa. Tämä siis nimenomaan busseissa/johdinautoissa ja raitiovaunuissa. Tosin osassa näiden kaupunkien kulkuneuvoista kuulutetaan pysäkillä seistessä kyseisen pysäkin nimi, ja liikkeelle lähdettyä seuraava pysäkki. Joka tapauksessa, itse suosisin kuitenkin ennemmin mm. Berliinissä ja Lontoossa ja Tukholmassa käytössä olevaa tyyliä, jossa kuulutetaan joka pysäkin nimi vain kerran sekä ilman "seuraava pysäkki" -alkua. Vielä täytyy sitten miettiä, että gongilla vai ilman.  :Wink: 




> Tietenkin jotkut tärkeät paikat kuten päärautatieasema, laivojen terminaalit ja lentoasema pitäisi kuuluttaa englanniksi, ehkä jopa venäjäksi.


Englanti on mielestäni ihan riittävä, sillä jokaisen turistin voi olettaa osaavan sitä. Jos kuulutus tulee vilkkalla vaihtopaikalla parhaimmillaan neljällä kielellä pysäkinnimineen ja vaihtoyhteyksineen, se ei kuulosta kovinkaan sopivalta kaupunkiliikenteen hektiseen rytmiin. Samanlainen jaottelu näkyy muuten junaliikenteessä; kaukojunissa on aikaa kertoa seuraava asema sekä vähän ylimääräistä tietoa kolmella kielellä, kun taas lähijunissa on käytössä vain kaksi kieltä, ja niissäkin kerrotaan vain olennainen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Englanti on mielestäni ihan riittävä, sillä jokaisen turistin voi olettaa osaavan sitä. Jos kuulutus tulee vilkkalla vaihtopaikalla parhaimmillaan neljällä kielellä pysäkinnimineen ja vaihtoyhteyksineen, se ei kuulosta kovinkaan sopivalta kaupunkiliikenteen hektiseen rytmiin. Samanlainen jaottelu näkyy muuten junaliikenteessä; kaukojunissa on aikaa kertoa seuraava asema sekä vähän ylimääräistä tietoa kolmella kielellä, kun taas lähijunissa on käytössä vain kaksi kieltä, ja niissäkin kerrotaan vain olennainen.


Se venäjä tuli vaan heittona. En ole mikään venäjä-fani, mutta koska siltä suunnalta kuitenkin tulee paljon matlkailijoita niin se olisi seuraavaksi eniten käytetty kieli. 

Muistatteko muuten ajan kun ratikkalinja 3T :ssä kuulutettiin pysäkit sekä nähtävyydet niiiden ympärillä suomeksi, ruotsiksi, englanniksi ja *saksaksi*? Häiritsikö se ketään? Samoin VR:n erikoispikajunissa oli kuulutukset juuri noilla neljällä kielellä aikoinaan. 

[EDIT}
Tietysti sellainenkin kompromissi kävisi että suomen ja ruotsinkielisten kuulutusten lisäksi olisi painettua infoa linjakartoissa ja näytettäisiin  näyttöruudulla joita on ainakin raitiovaunuissa lisäinfoa kohteesta  englanniksi ja venäjäksi ja ehkä jollain muullakin kielellä (viro, saksa?)

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistatteko muuten ajan kun ratikkalinja 3T :ssä kuulutettiin pysäkit sekä nähtävyydet niiiden ympärillä suomeksi, ruotsiksi, englanniksi ja *saksaksi*? Häiritsikö se ketään?


Häiritsi. HKL sai siitä joka kesä aika paljon kielteistä palautetta sekä matkustajilta että kuljettajilta. Jälkimmäisten toiveesta kuulutukset kuuluivat viimeisinä vuosina vain nivelten B-vaunuissa, ja lopulta kuulutukset korvattiin valotekstilaitteella, joka aluksi piippasi nähtävyyksien kohdalla, sitten ei enää sitäkään.

Minä toivon kovasti, että
a) kuljettajalle tulee mahdollisuus kytkeä kuulutukset pois päältä, jolloin ongelma ratkeaa sillä
b) matkustajapalautetta tulee sen verran runsaasti, että kuulutukset lopetetaan niiden perusteella.

Melua ja melskettä riittää aivan riittävästi ilman tuota uutta häiriötekijääkin. Jos joku näkövammainen jättää tuon takia menemättä ratikalla, niin 10 000 näkevää kiittää rauhallista matkaa. Joku arvo kai heilläkin vielä on tässä vähemmistökeskeisessä yhteiskunnassamme?

Ja joo, moderneissa ratikkajärjestelmissä kuulutukset ovat enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus. Lupaan suhtautua asiaan suopeasti heti kun Helsingissä on moderni ratikkajärjestelmä. LOL.

_Lasipalatsi. Vaihtoyhteys linjoille 7 ja 10. Seuraava pysäkki on Kansallismuseo. Varokaa pysäkkikorokkeen ja vaunun välistä koloa. Ovet sulkeutuvat. Linja 261KNT kulkee poikkeusreittiä eikä aja Syräkylänmutkan kautta katutöiden vuoksi. Glaspalatset. Omstigningsmöjlighet till linjerna 7 och 10. Nästa hållplats Nationalmuseet. Se upp för avståndet mellan plattformen och vagnen. Dörrarna stängs. Linje 261KNT kör undantagdsrutt på grund av gatuarbete på Bakomtakanabågen. Ja sama vielä englanniksi, venäjäjäksi, somaliaksi...Hyvää matkaa!_

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja joo, moderneissa ratikkajärjestelmissä kuulutukset ovat enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus. Lupaan suhtautua asiaan suopeasti heti kun Helsingissä on moderni ratikkajärjestelmä. LOL.


Nyt oli kyse myös busseista. Niillä matkustaa useampi ihminen kuin ratikoilla ja usimmille  näkövammaiselle/huonosti näkevälle se on ainoa tapa päästä jonnekin, tietysti omalla autollakin pääsee mutta olisi vaaraksi muulle liikenteelle!

Kyse on lähinnä siitä että haluaako HSL palvella vai jättää palvelematta sellaisia jotka eivät liiku pelkästään kodin ja työpaikkansa väliä tuttua reittiä. Kuljettajilla on asenneongelma jos he eivät jaksa kuunnella kuulutuksia. Muiden matkustajien kovaääninen kännykkäpälpättäminen häiritsee paljon enemmän kuin asiallinen nauhoitettu pysäkkikuulutus pehmeällä äänellä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Hape

Oma suosikkini pysäkkikuulutuksista on edelleen Wien. Siellä kerrotaan hieman ennen pysäkkiä pysäkin nimi ja vaihtomahdollisuudet. Kuulutus tosin tulee vain yhdellä kielellä. Vastaava litania kahdella kielllä ei taida olla mahdollinen. Wienissäkin voi hiljaisena aikana kuulutus olla pysäkin verran jäljessä.
Hyviä esimerkkejä kuulutusäänistä eri kulkuneuvoista  köytyy Fanpage Der Wiener Linien' in kotisivulta:  www.fpdwl.at/forum/downloads 
 Klikkaa:Ansagen, ja sitten liikennemuoto jonka kuulutuksiin haluat tutustua (sivu on saksankielinen).

Kuulutuksista on paljon hyötyä, ensiksi näkövammisille (moni heistä liikkuu yllättvän omatoimisti). Sitten ovat vieraspaikkakuntalaiset/turisti, joille on kätevää sanoa minkä nimisellä pysäkillä pitää poistua vaunusata. Ja paikalliset lehteä/kirjaa lukeavat/sanaristikon täyttäjät y.m.s. muuhun keskittyneet. Iso osa heistä seuraa kuulutuksia. Välillä itse kaipaan, varsinki npimeänä vurakaudenaikana pysäkkikuulutuksia, pysäkkikilpien seuraaminen on joskus hankalaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sitten ovat vieraspaikkakuntalaiset/turisti, joille on kätevää sanoa minkä nimisellä pysäkillä pitää poistua vaunusata.


Niille turisteille se on kätevää, jotka osaavat paikallisen kielen. Kieltä osaamattomalle on paljon helpompaa lukea nimiä pysäkkinäytöltä kuin yrittää tunnistaa puhuttua kieltä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> _Lasipalatsi. Vaihtoyhteys linjoille 7 ja 10. Seuraava pysäkki on Kansallismuseo. Varokaa pysäkkikorokkeen ja vaunun välistä koloa. Ovet sulkeutuvat. Linja 261KNT kulkee poikkeusreittiä eikä aja Syräkylänmutkan kautta katutöiden vuoksi. Glaspalatset. Omstigningsmöjlighet till linjerna 7 och 10. Nästa hållplats Nationalmuseet. Se upp för avståndet mellan plattformen och vagnen. Dörrarna stängs. Linje 261KNT kör undantagdsrutt på grund av gatuarbete på Bakomtakanabågen. Ja sama vielä englanniksi, venäjäjäksi, somaliaksi...Hyvää matkaa!_


Just joo, tuskin pysäkin nimen kuulutus ketään täyspäistä häiritsee. Se on hyvä palvelu näkövammaisille, ulkopaikkakuntalaisille, ja kuten Hape aikaisemmassa viestissä mainitsi, myös paikalliselle, joka on keskittynyt vaikkapa lehteen. 

_Mäntytie. Tallvägen._ Ai mikä kärsimys.

----------


## 339-DF

> Just joo, tuskin pysäkin nimen kuulutus ketään täyspäistä häiritsee.


Myös internetissä ja jopa Jlf:llä olisi hyvä muistaa edes alkeelliset käyttäytymissäännöt. Pidän itseäni kovasti täyspäisenä, ainakin kunnes lääkäri toisin todistaa, ja tuota muotoiluasi pidän solvauksena. Sivistyneet ihmiset pystyvät yleensä suvaitsemaan sellaisiakin mielipiteitä, jotka poikkeavat omista.

Tämä kuulutusasia onkin sikäli herkullinen, että tässä tosiaan on kyse puhtaasti mielipideasiasta. Ei tarvitse vängätä maailman tappiin asti luvuista ja siitä, miten ne lasketaan, vaan voi ihan puhtaalla omallatunnolla ja oman kokemuksen perusteella sanoa, että ne kuulutukset on/ei ole kiva juttu. Yritetään silti muistaa, että oma mielipide ei välttämättä ole sama kuin naapurin, mutta silti naapuria voi kunnioittaa. HS kirjoitti juuri Vantaan persujen ja vihreiden yhteistyöstä. Siinä olisi opittavaa monella.

Itse asiasta olen sitä mieltä, että kuulutuksista on enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä. Täpötäysi mutta hiirenhiljainen aamuratikka on tunnelmallinen paikka! Olen myös sitä mieltä, että häviävän pienen vähemmistön edun vuoksi ei ole perusteltua uhrata suurta enemmistöä. Toki näkövammaisen taikka lukutaidottoman maahanmuuttajan on helpompi seurata pysäkkikuulutuksia kuin näyttöruutua, jota ei näe tai jolta ei osaa lukea, mutta minusta se ei silti ole peruste lisätä melusaastetta. Entä jos on kuurosokea?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:23 ----------




> Niille turisteille se on kätevää, jotka osaavat paikallisen kielen. Kieltä osaamattomalle on paljon helpompaa lukea nimiä pysäkkinäytöltä kuin yrittää tunnistaa puhuttua kieltä.


Itse asiassa hauska esimerkki tältä keväältä. En osaa ranskaa. Pariisin metrossa olin menossa asemalle nimeltä Châtelet Les Halles. Minua rupesi naurattamaan ihan ääneen, kun sieltä kaiuttimista kuuluikin sha-lele-al. Ei sillä ollut mitään tekemistä sen aseman kanssa, minne olin matkalla...

----------


## bussifriikki

> Myös internetissä ja jopa Jlf:llä olisi hyvä muistaa edes alkeelliset käyttäytymissäännöt. Pidän itseäni kovasti täyspäisenä, ainakin kunnes lääkäri toisin todistaa, ja tuota muotoiluasi pidän solvauksena. Sivistyneet ihmiset pystyvät yleensä suvaitsemaan sellaisiakin mielipiteitä, jotka poikkeavat omista.


En tietenkään tarkoittanut, ettet olisi täyspäinen, vaan täysin päinvastaista. Että tuskin sinuakaan kauheasti häiritsisi, jos pelkkä pysäkin nimi mainitaan. Mutta pahoittelut, taisin ilmaista pointtini tosiaan hieman huonosti.

Toki jos joka kuulutuksen yhteydessä tulee kilahdus, kaikki vaihtoyhteydet ja poikkeustiedot, on se hyvinkin rasittavaa. Mutta mielestäni pelkkä pysäkin nimi miellyttävällä äänellä ei sinänsä ole lainkaan huono homma. Kuulutuksethan ovat jo metrossa ja lähijunassa, eikä ne _ainakaan minua_ häiritse. Täällä tutuilla seuduilla korvani suodattaa ne pois, ja taas Keski-Euroopassa ne auttoivat löytämään oikean pysäkin.

Mutta kuten sanoit, mielepideasiahan tämä on.

----------


## aki

Metrossa ja Lähijunissa kuulutukset ovat ihan ok koska ne kulkevat täsmällisesti ja saapuvat asemille minuutin tarkkuudella. Bussiliikeenteessä sen sijaan syntyy todella usein tilanteita joissa hiljaiseen aikaan ohitetaan useita pysäkkejä 1-2 minuutin sisällä. Tällöin pysäkkikuulutuksia tulee pakosta lähes liukuhihnalta. Itse en ainakaan Sunnuntai-aamun rauhallisella bussimatkalla haluaisi kuulla jatkuvaa kuulutustulvaa. Olen samaa mieltä 339DF:n kanssa siitä ettei pienten vähemmistöjen nimissä pitäisi haitata suuren enemmistön matkustusmukavuutta. Aika tietenkin näyttää kuinka matkustajat näihin kuulutuksiin tulevat suhtautumaan. Informaatio on hyvä asia, mutta rajansa silläkin pitää olla. Tässä jokin aika sitten oli metro.fi:ssä kuvaviesti bussipysäkistä josta oli jostain syystä poistettu patterikäyttöinen saapumisaikanäyttö. Kuvan ottaja ihmetteli kuinka hän nyt tietää milloin bussi on tulossa? Kommentoin viestiin että siinä pysäkkikatoksessa on myös paperiaikataulu josta tuloajan voi katsoa.
Tekniikka on toki hyvä apu informaation jakamisessa mutta ei siihenkään pidä liikaa luottaa. Kuljettajat osaavat yleensä neuvoa hyvin matkustajaa jäämään pois oikealla pysäkillä. Eikä niitä neuvottavia normaalisti ole kuin se yksi henkilö kerrallaan, joten ei sen pitäisi olla kohtuuton haitta kuljettajalle. Valitettavasti kuitenkin nykyään on paljon kuljettajia jotka eivät tunne reittiään tai aluetta jotta osaisivat neuvoa matkustajaa oikealle pysäkille. Ulkomaalaistaustaisilla kuljettajilla on joskus myös niin heikko kielitaito ettei opastaminen onnistu.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Niille turisteille se on kätevää, jotka osaavat paikallisen kielen. Kieltä osaamattomalle on paljon helpompaa lukea nimiä pysäkkinäytöltä kuin yrittää tunnistaa puhuttua kieltä.


339-DF tuossa mainitsikin esimerkin Ranskasta ja tuli mieleen toinen esimerkki Sveitsin ranskankieliseltä alueelta: Matkustin siis junalla Sveitsistä Genevestä Saksan puolelle Freiburgiin. Alkumatkasta kaikki asemakuulutukset alkoivat sanoilla:"Porscheen aree...". Jossain vaiheessa rupesin miettimään, että tuo luultavasti tarkoittaa:"Seuraava pysäkki..." ja vilkaisu pysäkkinäyttöön vahvisti olettamukseni. Siellä tosiaan luki:"Prochain arrêt..."

Kokemuksesta sanoisin, että nuo pysäkkien nimet on sitä helpompi vieraskielisenkin tunnistaa, mitä yksinkertaisempi ja selkeämmällä kielellä lausuttu se kuulutus on. Joku:"Seuraava pysäkki Töölön tulli. Vaihtoyhteydet raitiolinjoille 4/10 ja bussilinjoille 40,200,300,400,500. Varokaa korkeaa kynnystä. Och samma på svenska." on minusta se vihoviimeinen, mitä kaivataan. Ja tämä HSL:ssä olisi syytä ymmärtää, jotta tästä(kään) ei taas seuraa valitusryöppyä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Joku:"Seuraava pysäkki Töölön tulli. Vaihtoyhteydet raitiolinjoille 4/10 ja bussilinjoille 40,200,300,400,500. Varokaa korkeaa kynnystä. Och samma på svenska." on minusta se vihoviimeinen, mitä kaivataan.


Ei kai sellaista ole tulossakaan? Aloitusviestiin liitetyssä Ylen uutisessa kerrotaan vain, että bussien ja raitiovaunujen infonäytöt alkavat myös ääneen kertoa seuraavan pysäkin nimen.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ei kai sellaista ole tulossakaan? Aloitusviestiin liitetyssä Ylen uutisessa kerrotaan vain, että bussien ja raitiovaunujen infonäytöt alkavat myös ääneen kertoa seuraavan pysäkin nimen.


Viittasin lähinnä tuohon 339-DF:n viestiin raitiolinjan 3T menneisyydestä. Ja samalla esitin myös huolestumiseni sen suhteen, että Helsingin seudulla vaikuttaa olevan ikävä perinne tälläisten pienten projektien epäonnistumisesta, kun jokin ei toimi tai joku valittaa projektista ja siinä vaiheessa sitten virkamiehistö luovuttaa asian suhteen.

----------


## Piirka

> yksinkertaisempi ja selkeämmällä kielellä


Ei pidä unohtaa myöskään kuuluttajan äänenkäyttöä. Arvelen kuulleeni joskus viime kuussa VR:n uuden kuuluttajan Reidarin kuulutuksen ja valitettavasti tuli melkein ikävä "eläkkeelle" siirtyvän Eijan kuulutuksia. Reidarin ääni narisi ikävästi - toivottavasti hän saa narinan poistyöstettyä. Helsingin metron Carlalla on mielestäni mitä parhain kuulutusääni. En pane pahakseni, jos hänen ääntään pääsee kuulemaan metron lisäksi muissa HSL:n kulkineissa kahden vuoden päästä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tässä esimerkki Lontoosta, jotain samantyyppistä toivoisin kuulevani myös HSL-alueella. Tuossa videossa ensimmäisen puolentoista minuutin aikana tulee kolme kuulutusta, mutta en koe sitä häiritseväksi.

----------


## sm3

Varsin omistuista valittaa jo etukäteen ilman että edes tiedetään mitä sieltä on tulossa. Ei bussissa tarttee olla aavemaisen hiljasta, minua ainakin ottaa päähän se jos ei kuulu mitään muuta ääntä mistään kuin moottorin ääni. Tervetullutta minusta tuommoinen lisäys muuten hyvin köyhään äänimaisemaan. Tunnen oloni jopa vaivautuneeksi täydessä hiljaisuudessa varsinkin jos ihmiset vielä toljottavat typerän näkösesti suoraan eteen päin tyhjän katseen kera.

Minun on mahdotonta tajuta että miksi pitää olla täysin hiljasta jopa täydessä bussissa? Miksi ei saa kuulua mitään ääniä? Jos hiljasta haluaa niin kuulosuojaimet päähän

Pidän suuresti autojen torvien äänistä, liikenteen kohinasta, ihmisten juttelusta ympärillä toisilleen tai puhelimessa (rajansa toki kaikella) jne jne, se luo mielikuvan että jossain on joku muukin elollinen olento. Jotain tapahtuu ympärillä enkä ole ainoa ihminen täällä. Ei olla hautajaisiin menossa  :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

> Tässä esimerkki Lontoosta, jotain samantyyppistä toivoisin kuulevani myös HSL-alueella. Tuossa videossa ensimmäisen puolentoista minuutin aikana tulee kolme kuulutusta, mutta en koe sitä häiritseväksi.


Juuri tämäntyyppinen hyvin neutraali pysäkkikuulutus olisi hyvä HSL-alueellakin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:29 ----------




> Varsin omistuista valittaa jo etukäteen ilman että edes tiedetään mitä sieltä on tulossa. Ei bussissa tarttee olla aavemaisen hiljasta, minua ainakin ottaa päähän se jos ei kuulu mitään muuta ääntä mistään kuin moottorin ääni. Tervetullutta minusta tuommoinen lisäys muuten hyvin köyhään äänimaisemaan. Tunnen oloni jopa vaivautuneeksi täydessä hiljaisuudessa varsinkin jos ihmiset vielä toljottavat typerän näkösesti suoraan eteen päin tyhjän katseen kera.
> 
> Minun on mahdotonta tajuta että miksi pitää olla täysin hiljasta jopa täydessä bussissa? Miksi ei saa kuulua mitään ääniä? Jos hiljasta haluaa niin kuulosuojaimet päähän
> 
> Pidän suuresti autojen torvien äänistä, liikenteen kohinasta, ihmisten juttelusta ympärillä toisilleen tai puhelimessa (rajansa toki kaikella) jne jne, se luo mielikuvan että jossain on joku muukin elollinen olento. Jotain tapahtuu ympärillä enkä ole ainoa ihminen täällä. Ei olla hautajaisiin menossa


Nyt oli kyllä niin hyvä teksti, että *hattu pois päästä ja kumarrus*! Juuri näin, ei ole mitään lisättävää.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:29 ----------




> Melua ja melskettä riittää aivan riittävästi ilman tuota uutta häiriötekijääkin. Jos joku näkövammainen jättää tuon takia menemättä ratikalla, niin 10 000 näkevää kiittää rauhallista matkaa. Joku arvo kai heilläkin vielä on tässä *vähemmistökeskeisessä yhteiskunnassamme*.


*Tasa-arvoisessa yhteiskunnassamme*, jota joukkoliikenne mitä suurimmassa määrin edustaa. Se ei ole useimmille matkustajille harrasteväline, vaan keino elää niin normaalia elämää, kuin se elinolosuhteet huomioon ottaen on mahdollista.

Jos sinä jätä ratikka-/bussimatkan tekemättä noiden pysäkkikuulutusten takia, ne saattavat antaa monille näkövammaisille mahdollisuuden käyttää sitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:29 ----------

Pysäkkikuulutukset ovat normaali osa joukkoliikenteen informaatiota. Tässä esimerkki New Yorkin bussiliikenteestä:

MTA New York City Bus: Riding inside of the XD60 : 
http://youtu.be/4hCr-VwX2Oc

----------


## Nak

http://jlf.fi/f27/3029-automaattiset...kikuulutukset/

Aiheesta on näemmä käyty keskustelua aiemminkin. Ketjun viimeisessä viestissä on Vantaan sanomien uutis-linkki jossa kuulutuksia on lupailtu vuodelle 2015.

Mietin, että onko kuulutus ruotsiksi oikeasti välttämätön, vaikka kaksikielinen maa onkin kyseessä. Helsingin seudulla asuvien pääasiallinen äidinkieli on kuitenkin suomi ja seuraavaksi yleisimmät lienee Venäjä, Viro, Somali jne. Ja mitä sitä joskus sivukorvalla on rantaruotsalaisten jutustelua kuunnellut, paikannimet sanotaan sujuvasti suomeksi..

----------


## vristo

HSL on kaksikielinen viranomainen ja kaikki matkustajainformaatio on annettava suomeksi ja ruotsiksi. Eli jos on HSL:n laatima kyltti, linjakilpi, opaste tai vaikkapa juuri pysäkkikuulutus, ne on oltava kummallakin kielellä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:15 ----------




> http://jlf.fi/f27/3029-automaattiset...kikuulutukset/
> 
> Aiheesta on näemmä käyty keskustelua aiemminkin. Ketjun viimeisessä viestissä on Vantaan sanomien uutis-linkki jossa kuulutuksia on lupailtu vuodelle 2015.
> .


Tästä ketjusta löysinkin aivan erinomaisen kiteytyksen asiaan:




> Mitenkäs näkövammaiset tai muuten huonosilmäiset, jotka tätä alun perin ovat esittäneet?
> 
> Vai onko niin, ettei matalalattiabussejakaan oikeastaan tarvita, kun pöyrätuoleja näkee niin vähän busseissa? Ja hissit voi saman tien unohtaa kerrostaloista kun suurimmalla osalla on terveet jalat?
> 
> Minusta kuulutusten haitta on olematon tai korkeintaan marginaalinen siihen nähden miten hyödyllinen / tärkeä se on useammallekin kuin yhdelle asiakasryhmälle.

----------


## j-lu

->Eikö yhteiskunta kustanna näkövammaisille taksikyydit? Ymmärtääkseni kyllä.

Ylipäänsä joukkoliikenteen kohdalla kannattaa miettiä sitä, ei välttämättä toki näiden pysäkkikuulutusten, mutta matalalattiaisuuden yms. asioiden osalta, että kuinka paljon erityisryhmien palvelu osana normaalia jkl-palvelua aiheuttaa kustannuksia suhteessa siihen, että palveltaisiin erikseen. Mielestäni on täysin luonnollista, että eri liikennemuodoilla on erityyppiset käyttäjät. Suomessa on kuitenkin valitettavan monessa asiassa vallalla ajatus, että kaikilla on oltava mahdollisuus käyttää jotain tiettyä palvelua, vaikka palvelun sopivuus tietyntyyppisillä käyttäjille on kyseenalaista.

----------


## Minä vain

> *Tasa-arvoisessa yhteiskunnassamme*, jota joukkoliikenne mitä suurimmassa määrin edustaa. Se ei ole useimmille matkustajille harrasteväline, vaan keino elää niin normaalia elämää, kuin se elinolosuhteet huomioon ottaen on mahdollista.
> 
> Jos sinä jätä ratikka-/bussimatkan tekemättä noiden pysäkkikuulutusten takia, ne saattavat antaa monille näkövammaisille mahdollisuuden käyttää sitä.


Näkövammaisia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä on niin pieni määrä, että on mielestäni parempi että heille maksetaan verovaroin taksikyydit pienin omavastuuosuuksin sen sijaan että kaikkia matkustajia kiusataan kuulutuksin. Vaihtoehtoisesti pitäisi olla niin, että busseissa kuulutukset kytketään päälle kuljettajan huomatessa kyytiin astuvan näkövammaisen.

----------


## j-lu

> *Tasa-arvoisessa yhteiskunnassamme*, jota joukkoliikenne mitä suurimmassa määrin edustaa. Se ei ole useimmille matkustajille harrasteväline, vaan keino elää niin normaalia elämää, kuin se elinolosuhteet huomioon ottaen on mahdollista.


Tasa-arvo tarkoittaa tässä tapauksessa sitä, että kaikilla on mahdollisuus liikkua. Typeryyksiin päädytään, jos edellytetään, että kaikilla on mahdollisuus liikkua Arcticilla, Mersulla, polkupyörällä tai millä hyvänsä muulla tietyllä liikennevälineellä.

----------


## vristo

Minulla on kaveri, jonka elämä on täysin sidottu hänen pyörätuoliinsa. Hän on Nokian tietotekniikkainsinööri ja on myös armoitettu hevari, joka käy kaikissa alan tapahtumissa ja konserteissa.  Myös baarielämä, normaalin miehen tavoin, hyvässä seurassa maistuu ajoittain. Kaikkiin näihin,  töihin, tapahtumiin ja harrastuksiin, hän kulkee junalla, metrolla, ratikalla tai bussilla ja monesti ollut sattumalta myös minun kyydissäni. Hän on helsinkiläinen veronmaksaja kuten minäkin ja tarvitsee avustajaa vain muutamiin tiettyihin henkilökohtaisiin asioihin. En totisesti haluaisi pistää näin tavallista kaveria mihinkään eristettyyn vammaiskyytiin tai kategorioida häntä jotenkin. Esteettömien palveluiden ansiosta hän voi elää mahdollisimman itsenäistä ja normaalia elämää.

----------


## 339-DF

> *Tasa-arvoisessa yhteiskunnassamme*, jota joukkoliikenne mitä suurimmassa määrin edustaa. Se ei ole useimmille matkustajille harrasteväline, vaan keino elää niin normaalia elämää, kuin se elinolosuhteet huomioon ottaen on mahdollista.


Ei tasa-arvoa ole se, että kaikkia kohdellaan näkövammaisina pyörätuolipotilaina. Se on mitä suurimmassa määrin vähemmistökeskeisyyttä, jos enemmistön etu uhrataan pienen, joskin kovin äänekkään, vähemmistön vuoksi. Siitä voimme sitten kiistellä, ovatko psäkkikuulutukset, kaluston matalalattiaisuus muine sen mukanaan tuomine ominaisuuksineen tai pikkuyksiöiden wc-tanssilattiat enemmistölle etu vai haitta. Kaikenlaisia mielipiteitä varmasti löytyy.




> Jos sinä jätä ratikka-/bussimatkan tekemättä noiden pysäkkikuulutusten takia, ne saattavat antaa monille näkövammaisille mahdollisuuden käyttää sitä.


Eli nyt se näkövammainen onkin tasa-arvoisempi kuin minä, koska Sinulle on tärkeämpää, että se matkustaa kuin minä? Sitäkö se tasa-arvo onkin...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:41 ----------




> Näkövammaisia joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä on niin pieni määrä, että on mielestäni parempi että heille maksetaan verovaroin taksikyydit pienin omavastuuosuuksin sen sijaan että kaikkia matkustajia kiusataan kuulutuksin. Vaihtoehtoisesti pitäisi olla niin, että busseissa kuulutukset kytketään päälle kuljettajan huomatessa kyytiin astuvan näkövammaisen.


Samaa mieltä. Näkövammaisille on muuten olemassa nykyisinkin jokin radioperustainen henkilökohtainen pysäkkikuulutusjärjestelmä. Miettikääpä miten hienoa palvelua!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:41 ----------




> Tasa-arvo tarkoittaa tässä tapauksessa sitä, että kaikilla on mahdollisuus liikkua. Typeryyksiin päädytään, jos edellytetään, että kaikilla on mahdollisuus liikkua Arcticilla, Mersulla, polkupyörällä tai millä hyvänsä muulla tietyllä liikennevälineellä.


Hyvin sanottu. Joukkoliikenne on joukoille. Sanonta, jota viljelin jossain vaiheessa kovasti ja jonka huomasin sitten päätyneen HSL:n hallituksen esityslistallekin.

Vaikeasti palveltaville erityisryhmille on helpompaa, mutkattomampaa ja edullisempaa tarjota räätälöityjä erikoisratkaisuita, kuten invatakseja. Niidenkin käyttö on mitä suurimmassa määrin vapaaehtoista, pakko ei ole astua kyytiin, jos ei tahdo.

----------


## vristo

Tämä kehitys kuitenkin on tätä päivää ja paluuta menneisyyteen ei enää ole muuten kuin totaalisen romahduksen myötä. Jokin aika sitten keskusteltiin ovien sulkeutumisäänistä, jotka olivat uutta lähijunaliikenteessä. Nyt ne ovat busseissakin. Seuraavaksi sitten toimivat pysäkkikuulutukset. 

Jäin se maailma etenee.

----------


## Tonxhu

> Ei tasa-arvoa ole se, että kaikkia kohdellaan näkövammaisina pyörätuolipotilaina. Se on mitä suurimmassa määrin vähemmistökeskeisyyttä, jos enemmistön etu uhrataan pienen, joskin kovin äänekkään, vähemmistön vuoksi. Siitä voimme sitten kiistellä, ovatko psäkkikuulutukset, kaluston matalalattiaisuus muine sen mukanaan tuomine ominaisuuksineen tai pikkuyksiöiden wc-tanssilattiat enemmistölle etu vai haitta. Kaikenlaisia mielipiteitä varmasti löytyy.


Minkä edun enemmistö joutuisi uhraamaan? Mahdollisuuden olla kulkuneuvossa jossa ei saa selvää siitä missä päin on? Itse koen bussien käytön hankalaksi juurikin sen takia että pysäkkejä on paljon, jolloin voi mennä helpommin sekaisin pysäkeistä. Yksi etu sokeisiin verrattuna meillä kuitenkin on, nimittäin näkökyky, mutta sitä emme menetä kun pysäkkikuulutukset tulevat busseihin.

Mielestäni tasa-arvoa on se että kaikki saavat samanlaiset mahdollisuudet käyttää yhteiskunnan julkisia varoja. Tällä hetkellä vammaiset saavat 18 yhdensuuntaista matkaa/kk, eli yhdeksän matkaa, muiden työhön tai opiskeluun liittyvien _välttämättömien_ matkojen lisäksi  (Lähde), mikä on todella vähän, eikä todellakaan lähellä tasa-arvoisuutta, jos sokeat kokevat muutenkin joukkoliikenteen käytön sellaiseksi että se vaatii sen käyttämistä helpottavia asioita.

Tosin jos tasa-arvoa olisi se että kaikkia kohdeltaisiin _näkövammaisina pyörätuolipotilaina_, niin emmekö me saisi käyttää räätälöityjä liikennepalveluita kuten vammaiset, eikä kenenkään tarvitsisi matkustaa julkisilla? Emme taida olla tämän suhteen tasa-arvoisessa asemassa vammaisten kanssa, ehkä olemmekin enemmän tasa-arvoisessa asemassa  :Wink: . En kuitenkaan koe että minua kohdeltaisiin _näkövammaisena pyörätuolipotilaana_ pysäkkikuulutusten myötä. Koen että minua kohdellaan joukkoliikenteen asiakkaana, siinä missä sokeitakin.




> Eli nyt se näkövammainen onkin tasa-arvoisempi kuin minä, koska Sinulle on tärkeämpää, että se matkustaa kuin minä? Sitäkö se tasa-arvo onkin...
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:41 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Samaa mieltä. Näkövammaisille on muuten olemassa nykyisinkin jokin radioperustainen henkilökohtainen pysäkkikuulutusjärjestelmä. Miettikääpä miten hienoa palvelua!
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:41 ----------
> ...


Kenen kannalta helpompaa? Meidän jotka voivat käyttää joukkoliikennettä muutenkin ilman (pieniä) ongelmia? Näiden erityisratkaisujen käyttäminen on paljon rajoitetumpaa kuin tavallisen joukkoliikenteen, kuten edellä mainitsin. Myös Sinulle joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vapaaehtoista, pakko ei ole astua kyytiin, jos ei tahdo. Kukaan ei kuitenkaan estä sinua käyttämästä joukkoliikennettä kun pysäkkikuulutukset tulevat.* Sokeiden tai muiden vammaisten joukkoliikenteen käyttö riippuu esteettömyydestä, sinun joukkoliikenteen käyttösi ei*, ja jo tämän suhteen he ovat eriarvoisessa asemassa, koska he eivät voi matkustaa heille tarjotuilla palveluilla yhtä paljon kuin me. Tasa-arvoisessa asemassa hekin voisivat käyttää joukkoliikennettä & matkustaa yhtä esteettömäsi/vaivattomasti/helposti kuin me, mutta tällä hetkellä niin ei ole, ja jos haluamme elää tasa-arvoisessa yhteiskunnassa, pitäisi tehdä ratkaisuja sen puolesta. 

Tietenkin voitaisiin myös lisätä vammaisten käytettävissä olevien matkojen määrää yli yhdeksän matkan/kk, mutta ilmeisesti kunnat eivät halua käyttää varojansa siihen.

----------


## Minä vain

Mutta onko bussien kohdalla estettä sille, että kuulutukset kytketään päälle vain kun vaunussa on näkövammainen? Tällöin kuulutuksia ei tarvitsisi kuunnella melkein koskaan, mutta näkövammaisilla olisi kuitenkin mahdollisuus joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mutta onko bussien kohdalla estettä sille, että kuulutukset kytketään päälle vain kun vaunussa on näkövammainen? Tällöin kuulutuksia ei tarvitsisi kuunnella melkein koskaan, mutta näkövammaisilla olisi kuitenkin mahdollisuus joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.


Tämähän tulisi vielä helpommaksi, kun laitettaisiin joku tietty aika, jolloin busseissa pyörii kuulutukset. Näin kaikki niitä tarvitsevat pystyisivät ajoittamaan matkustamisensa siihen. Esimerkiksi joka kuukauden toisena maanantaina klo 9.30-10.45 pyörii busseissa pysäkkikuulutukset.

Vai olisiko kuitenkin helpompaa, että kuulutetaan kaikki pysäkit tai sitten ei mitään?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> http://jlf.fi/f27/3029-automaattiset...kikuulutukset/
> . Helsingin seudulla asuvien pääasiallinen äidinkieli on kuitenkin suomi ja seuraavaksi yleisimmät lienee Venäjä, Viro, Somali jne..


No ei kyllä ole venäjän- tai viron- tai somalinkielisiä  enemmän kuin ruotsinkielisiä Helsingin seudulla.! Jossain yksittäisessä lähiössä saattaa olla mutta ei koko Suur-Helsingissä. Ja on jopa paikkoja joissa ruotsi on eniten puhuttu kieli tai lähes yhtä paljon puhutaan kuin suomea. 




> Mutta onko bussien kohdalla estettä sille, että kuulutukset kytketään päälle vain kun vaunussa on näkövammainen? Tällöin kuulutuksia ei tarvitsisi kuunnella melkein koskaan, mutta näkövammaisilla olisi kuitenkin mahdollisuus joukkoliikenteen käyttöön.


Mistä sä tiedät onko jollakin näkövamma tai näkö heikentynyt? Ei kaikilla ole valkoista keppiä eikä opaskoiraa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Minkä edun enemmistö joutuisi uhraamaan?


Jos se nyt vielä on epäselvää, niin minusta ne kuulutukset ovat häiritseviä ja turhia. Minusta se etu on siis vähäisempi melusaaste. Saat vapaasti olla kanssani eri mieltä, kunhan et yritä todistella omaa mielipidettäsi oikeammaksi kuin minun  mielipiteitä kun ovat molemmat.

----------


## hylje

Jos ne kuulutukset ovat yleisesti häiritseviä ja turhia, miksei junien kuulutuksia vastusteta äänekkäästi?

Kaikessa joukkoliikenteessä pitää tavoitella samaa, korkeaa palvelutasoa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Mistä sä tiedät onko jollakin näkövamma tai näkö heikentynyt? Ei kaikilla ole valkoista keppiä eikä opaskoiraa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Jos osaa pysäyttää bussin tavanomaiseen tapaan, oletettavasti näkee myös pysäkkinäytön, mutta jos joku matkustaja ei näe pysäkkinäyttöä mutta silti onnistuu pysäyttämään bussin siten, että kuljettaja ei huomaa tämän olevan näkövammainen, voihan matkustaja pyytää kytkemään kuulutukset päälle. Ongelmana voi tosin olla se että osa kuljettajista ei osaa suomea.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:47 ----------




> Jos ne kuulutukset ovat yleisesti häiritseviä ja turhia, miksei junien kuulutuksia vastusteta äänekkäästi?


Koska perättäisten kuulutusten välillä kuluu aikaa lähes aina vähintään 2 min. Busseissa niitä tulee liukuhihnalta alle minuutin välein, ja ajallisesti samanpituisella bussimatkalla on yleensä paljon enemmän pysäkkejä kuin junamatkalla asemia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:47 ----------

Joukkoliikennevälineisiin pitäisi tuoda informaatiota joka hyödyttää suurta joukkoa asentamalla kaikkeen raideliikennekalustoon näyttö, joka näyttää seuraavalta pysäkiltä/asemalta lähtevät bussit ja raitiovaunut, ja vastaavisti busseihin näytöt, joissa näkyvät seuraavan raideliikenneaseman/pysäkin lähdöt. 

Esimerkiksi junan saapuessa Pasilan asemalle näytössä olisi sama näkymä kuin nyt ylätasanteella olevassa näytössä on.

----------


## vristo

Minusta olisi hauskaa, että kuljettaja kuuluttaisi pysäkit itse (kuten vaikkapa Tukholmassa on tehty jo vuosikymmeniä). Ainakin meillä PL:llä kaikki bussit on varustettu kuulutusmikrofoneilla. 

Kielikysymyksessä voisi vain tulla ongelmia kun savolaiskuskit alkaisivat "viäntämään ruattia" tai vastaavaa.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Minusta olisi hauskaa, että kuljettaja kuuluttaisi pysäkit itse (kuten vaikkapa Tukholmassa on tehty jo vuosikymmeniä). Ainakin meillä PL:llä kaikki bussit on varustettu kuulutusmikrofoneilla. 
> 
> Kielikysymyksessä voisi vain tulla ongelmia kun savolaiskuskit alkaisivat "viäntämään ruattia" tai vastaavaa.


Niin minustakin, mukava kokemus minulla on linjasta H51 nyt Pohjolan Liikenteen aikana. Kun kuljettaja kuulutti Näyttelijäntien ajantasauspysäkillä että, ''Seisomme nyt noin 2 minuuttia ajantasauksen takia, tuli mukava olo siitä. Eipähän matkustajatkaan turhautuneet, kun tietää miksi bussi joutuu seisomaan pysäkillä jonkun aikaa.  :Smile:

----------


## Overdriver

> Minusta olisi hauskaa, että kuljettaja kuuluttaisi pysäkit itse (kuten vaikkapa Tukholmassa on tehty jo vuosikymmeniä). Ainakin meillä PL:llä kaikki bussit on varustettu kuulutusmikrofoneilla.


Saan oman ääneni käheäksi ja kurkkuni kipeäksi päivittäin ilman jokaisen pysäkin kuuluttamistakin, joten ilman jonkinlaista puhekoulutusta tuo ei minulta onnistuisi.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Minusta olisi hauskaa, että kuljettaja kuuluttaisi pysäkit itse (kuten vaikkapa Tukholmassa on tehty jo vuosikymmeniä). Ainakin meillä PL:llä kaikki bussit on varustettu kuulutusmikrofoneilla. 
> 
> Kielikysymyksessä voisi vain tulla ongelmia kun savolaiskuskit alkaisivat "viäntämään ruattia" tai vastaavaa.


Eihän Tukholmassa enää kuljettaja kuuluta itse pysäkkejä vaan nauhalta tulevat. 

Minä käytän omissa töissäni mikrofonia aina tarpeen tullen kun pyydetään ilmoittamaan pysäkki tai paikka, edellyttäen että mikrofoni toimii. Lentokenttäbusseissa on mikrofoni ja niin on Tammelundin liikenteen busseissakin Citaroita lukuunottamatta.

----------


## ultrix

> Minunkin mielestä tämä on hyvä uudistus. Toivottavasti kuuluttajan ääni on sama kun vaikka metrossa ja huomioääni maltillinen.





> Tuo tulee olemaan kamalaa kuunneltavaa, kun pysäkkejä voi olla puolen minuutin välein.





> Helsingin erityisolosuhteet lisäävät vielä kuulutusten aiheuttamaa ärsytystä, kun jokainen pysäkki on pakko kuuluttaa kahdella kielellä.





> Joka tapauksessa, itse suosisin kuitenkin ennemmin mm. Berliinissä ja Lontoossa ja Tukholmassa käytössä olevaa tyyliä, jossa kuulutetaan joka pysäkin nimi vain kerran sekä ilman "seuraava pysäkki" -alkua. Vielä täytyy sitten miettiä, että gongilla vai ilman.


Itse suosittelisin metrosta tuttua systeemiä, jossa sanotaan lakonisesti pysäkin nimi virallisilla kielillä ja se siitä. En ymmärrä, miten ketään voi häiritä, että kajareista tulee Carla Rindellin äänellä "Revontulentie, Norrskensvägen. Tapiolansilta, Tapiolabron. Westendinasema, pääteasema; Westendsstationen, ändstation." Sen sijaan, jos ne ovat tyylillä _"*PIMPELIPOM* Hetken kuluttua Yrttimaantie kuusikymmentäviisi, vaihtoyhteydet linjoilla seitsemänkymmentä än ja seitsemänkymmentäseitsemän aa Siltamäkeen; Vi stannar om en stund i Örtagårdsvägen sextifem, byteförbindelser med linjer sjuttitvå än och sjuttisju aa till Brobacka"_ ja vastaava rimpsu kymmenen sekunnin päästä niin vähemmästäkin rupee korpeamaan.

Olen matkustanut Tallinnan trolleilla, eikä se kuulutus sinänsä häiritse vaan on lähinnä hyödyllinen, mutta se tautologinen "Järgmine peatus" alkaa ärsyttää kolmannen pysäkin kohdalla.




> Englanti on mielestäni ihan riittävä, sillä jokaisen turistin voi olettaa osaavan sitä. Jos kuulutus tulee vilkkalla vaihtopaikalla parhaimmillaan neljällä kielellä pysäkinnimineen ja vaihtoyhteyksineen, se ei kuulosta kovinkaan sopivalta kaupunkiliikenteen hektiseen rytmiin


Ei voi olettaa, sillä etenkin venäläiset ovat keskimäärin tosi onnettomia englannin suhteen. Ne pysäkit, jotka kuulutetaan englanniksi, voidaan kyllä kuuluttaa venäjäksikin. Niitä ei lopulta montaa ole.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:41 ----------

Lisäys: en pidä tätä pysäkkikuulutusasiaa mitenkään esteettömyysasiana vaan osana luonnollista asiakaspalvelua. Junissa on seuraava pysähdyspaikka kuulutettu niin pitkään kuin muistan, myös sellaisissa junissa, joissa on seuraavan pysähdyspaikan ilmaiseva näyttölaite. Kuulutukset ovat toimineet suurena apuna, sillä silloin tietää, milloin kannattaa nostaa peffa irti penkistä, kerätä kimpsut ja kampsut ja lähteä kohti ovia.

Ihan samalla lailla paikallisliikenteessä: kun olen matkustamass vieraaseen paikkaan, haluan matkustaa rauhassa ilman, että täytyy kokoajan etsiä visuaalisia vihjeitä ympäristöstä ja vuoroin katsoa näyttölaitteesta, onko seuraava pysäkki se, jolla olen jäämässä. Jos voin hartaasti tuijottaa ikkunasta pihalle ja herätä siinä vaiheessa, kun oma pysäkki kuulutetaan, kykenen nauttimaan matkasta stressittömämmin.

Mutta aivan oleellinen juttu on tehdä kuulutuksista epä-ärsyttäviä. Metroliikenneyksikkö yhdessä Carla Rindellin kanssa on onnistunut siinä erinomaisesti. Toisin taisi olla laita kolmosen kuulutuksissa, jossa pysäkillä seistessä kuulutettiin jopa linjan nimeä. 

Sivumennen se uuden bussi- ja junakaluston ovisummeriääni pitäisi muuttaa myös samanlaiseksi miellyttäväksi plum-ääneksi kuin metrossa. Se PIIP PIIP PIIP raastaa korvia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse suosittelisin metrosta tuttua systeemiä, jossa sanotaan lakonisesti pysäkin nimi virallisilla kielillä ja se siitä. En ymmärrä, miten ketään voi häiritä, että kajareista tulee Carla Rindellin äänellä "Revontulentie, Norrskensvägen. Tapiolansilta, Tapiolabron. Westendinasema, pääteasema; Westendsstationen, ändstation." Sen sijaan, jos ne ovat tyylillä _"*PIMPELIPOM* Hetken kuluttua Yrttimaantie kuusikymmentäviisi, vaihtoyhteydet linjoilla seitsemänkymmentä än ja seitsemänkymmentäseitsemän aa Siltamäkeen; Vi stannar om en stund i Örtagårdsvägen sextifem, byteförbindelser med linjer sjuttitvå än och sjuttisju aa till Brobacka"_ ja vastaava rimpsu kymmenen sekunnin päästä niin vähemmästäkin rupee korpeamaan.


Minä kannattaisin kyllä jopa gongia. Berliinissä ei ainakaan häiritse yhtään kun se on pehmeä, miellyttävä ja matalaääninen. Etu on se, ettei tarvitse höristellä korvia koko ajan. Ilman gongia tai muuta etumerkkiä ensimmäiset pari tavua jäävät helposti havainnoimatta ja sitten on pakko loppukuulutuksesta yrittää arvata mitä sanottiinkaan.

Jos Ultrixin ehdotuksen mukaan gongia ei tule niin sitten pitää ehdottomasti tehdä niin että ilman gongia kuulutus on vain "normaaleilla" pysäkeillä kun taas vastapainoksi keskeisille vaihtopysäkeille pitää saada joku pitkä, polveleva, monimutkainen luritus aitoon tokiolaistyyliin.  :Smile: 

(Off-topic: Tässä joidenkin kauhuksi esimerkki todella pitkästä kuulutuksesta Narita Express -lentokenttäjunasta Tokiossa. Etumerkki on aika hillitty verrattuna joihinkin mitä siellä kuulee. Ja tässä esimerkki metrojunan tunnelmasta: kuulutukset ilman etumerkkiä mutta hyvin pitkiä, ovien varoitusäänet moninaisia, asemilla kaikenlaisia melodioita ennen kuulutuksia.)

----------


## Knightrider

> Sivumennen se uuden bussi- ja junakaluston ovisummeriääni pitäisi muuttaa myös samanlaiseksi miellyttäväksi plum-ääneksi kuin metrossa. Se PIIP PIIP PIIP raastaa korvia.


Ehdottomasti samaa mieltä - valitettavasti kehitys on kuitenkin menossa eri suuntaan, sillä metroissakin ollaan siirtymässä korviaraastavaan kolmeen piippaukseen. Flirteissä on vielä pahempi "jatkuva" piipitys sekä korkea jatkuva piippaus ovien avautuessa, siis vaikka ovea ei avattaisikaan. Nämä äänet voitaisiin edes korvata lyhyemmillä ja miellyttävämmillä versioilla. Mitään järkeä uusissa korkeissa äänissä ei ole, sillä esim. vanhukset kuulevat korkeat äänet muita ääniä huonommin. Eiväthän autojen/junien töötitkään ole mitään koirapillejä.

----------


## Knightrider

Mites jos kuulutukset tulisivat kuulokkeista? Kuulokkeita ei olisi pakko laittaa päähän. Kuulokkeet olisivat joka penkin alla ja kettingin päässä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mites jos kuulutukset tulisivat kuulokkeista? Kuulokkeita ei olisi pakko laittaa päähän. Kuulokkeet olisivat joka penkin alla ja kettingin päässä.


Tulisi ainakin lisää jutunjuurta eriteongelmaketjuun  :Frown:

----------


## Nak

> Sivumennen se uuden bussi- ja junakaluston ovisummeriääni pitäisi muuttaa myös samanlaiseksi miellyttäväksi plum-ääneksi kuin metrossa. Se PIIP PIIP PIIP raastaa korvia.


Eikö se nimenomaan metrossa ole kolme piippausta? Ainakin M100-sarjassa. Varioissa sen sijaan on pehmeä "pimm".

Pysäkkikuulutukseen ehdottomasti hillitty varoitusääni alkuun ja selkeästi ilmaistuna pysäkinnimet. 

Tänään kuulin hississä "pysäkkikuulutukset", kun Espoon keskuksen kauppakeskus Entressen hississä kuuluttaja kuuluttaa hissin kulkusuunnan ja pysähtyessä kerroksen. Niissä hisseissä kuulutus on vain todella ärsyttävä, koska kuulutus on liian kovalla ja äänessä on metallinen kaiku.  :Sad:  Äänellä ja ilmaisutavalla on todella väliä!

----------


## Minä vain

Varoitusäänistä ehdottomasti paras on mielestäni saneeraamattomassa M100-junassa.

----------


## APH

> Varoitusäänistä ehdottomasti paras on mielestäni saneeraamattomassa M100-junassa.


No niinpä, se on juuri hyvä. Varsinkin metrossa on se, että nykyinen kolme piippausta on lähinnä ilmoitus että vielä voi juosta mutta yksi kumahdus on kyllä viimeinen tuomio: enää ei ehdi.

----------


## Zambo

Omasta mielestäni kuulutukset ovat turhaa ylimääräistä mölinää. Ongelma lienee se, että liian monen kuljettajan paikallistuntemus tai kielitaito on liian heikko luotettavaan matkustajapalveluun. Suurimmalle osalle matkustajista riittäisi pysäkkien ilmoittaminen sisänäytöllä.

Oma lukunsa on näkövammaiset. Heistäkin iso osa pystyy liikkumaan tutuilla linjoilla ilman pysäkkikuulutuksia, mutta vierailla reiteillä kuulutuksista varmaan olisi apua. Luulisi nykypäivän tekniikan mahdollistavan pysäkkikuulutukset heille esim. matkapuhelimen sovelluksena?

----------


## Hape

Kuulutukset eivät häiritse minua ollenkaan. Kun liikun tutuissa maisemissa ja luen lehteä/täytän sanaristikkoa, kuulutus vain kertoo matkan edistymisestä. Vieraassa ympäristössä kuulutus helpottaa huomattavasti oikean pysäkin lähestymisen seuraamista, varsinkin pimeään vuorokaudenaikaan.

Aihe herättää mielipiteitä. puolesta ja vastaan. Meillä kaikilla on argumentteja mielipiteittemme tueksi. Asioita voi ajatella niin eri tavoilla...

----------


## ultrix

> Eikö se nimenomaan metrossa ole kolme piippausta? Ainakin M100-sarjassa. Varioissa sen sijaan on pehmeä "pimm".


No sitten se on viime käynnin jälkeen muuttunut, mutta itse muistelen kyllä sellaista pehmeää ääntä ainakin ovien avautuessa.




> Pysäkkikuulutukseen ehdottomasti hillitty varoitusääni alkuun ja selkeästi ilmaistuna pysäkinnimet.


 Miksi *ehdottomasti* varoitusääni, kun metrossa ja lähijunassakaan ei tarvita? Moottoritaustahälynkö takia?




> Tänään kuulin hississä "pysäkkikuulutukset", kun Espoon keskuksen kauppakeskus Entressen hississä kuuluttaja kuuluttaa hissin kulkusuunnan ja pysähtyessä kerroksen. Niissä hisseissä kuulutus on vain todella ärsyttävä, koska kuulutus on liian kovalla ja äänessä on metallinen kaiku.  Äänellä ja ilmaisutavalla on todella väliä!


Onkohan sama androgyyninen ääni kuin Tampereella Tipotien uudella sosiaali- ja terveysasema? "Ovet avautuvat, ovet sulkeutuvat, kulkusuunta alaspäin, kolmas kerros, ovet avautuvat" 

Ensimmäisellä kerralla olin ihan että wau, puhuva hissi ja itse asiassa taisin yrittää esittää jopa puhekomennon määränpäästä, mutta sitten petyin, kun pitikin painaa perinteisesti nappia.  :Sad:  Nyttemmin pidän hissiä lähinnä koomisena.

----------


## Nak

Hissikuulutus on juuri samankaltainen, kuin mainitsemasi esimerkki. Pidemmän päälle tosiaan huvittava ja ärsyttävä  :Very Happy: 

Varoitus-/huomioääni juuri siksi, että bussissa on himpun verran enempi taustamelua ja että matkustaja havahtuu siihen, että kuulutusta pukkaa. Mielestäni metro ja junatkin ovat kyllä varustettu hilittyin "pim" äänin..

----------


## juhanahi

> No sitten se on viime käynnin jälkeen muuttunut, mutta itse muistelen kyllä sellaista pehmeää ääntä ainakin ovien avautuessa.


Pehmeä "pimmm" on alkuperäinen M100-sarjan ovikongi, joka vaihtui peruskorjauksen yhteydessä kolmen piippauksen sarjaan. Vuoden 2009 jälkeen "pimmm" on ollut jäljellä ainoastaan nokkajunassa 101-106. 

Ovien avautumisesta ei tule äänimerkkiä.




> No niinpä, se on juuri hyvä. Varsinkin metrossa on se, että nykyinen kolme piippausta on lähinnä ilmoitus että vielä voi juosta mutta yksi kumahdus on kyllä viimeinen tuomio: enää ei ehdi.


Jep, tosin äänen lisäksi asiaan liittyy oleellinen toiminnallinen ero: alkuperäinen "pimmm" tulee samanaikaisesti kun ovi jo menee kiinni. Kolmen piippauksen sarja alkaa pari sekuntia ennen kuin ovet alkavat sulkeutua.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Miksi *ehdottomasti* varoitusääni, kun metrossa ja lähijunassakaan ei tarvita? Moottoritaustahälynkö takia?





> Mielestäni metro ja junatkin ovat kyllä varustettu hilittyin "pim" äänin..


Lähijunissa on varoitusääni ennen kuulutusta (samanlainen kuin kaukojunissa), metroissa ei.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lähijunissa on varoitusääni ennen kuulutusta (samanlainen kuin kaukojunissa), metroissa ei.


Muistaakseni ei aivan kaikissa. Riippuu kuulutuslaitteen mallista, niitä on useammanlaisia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Muistaakseni ei aivan kaikissa. Riippuu kuulutuslaitteen mallista, niitä on useammanlaisia.


Tämä selvä, itse olen sitten aina sattunut sellaiseen junaan, jossa tuo "pim" on kuulunut.  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämä selvä, itse olen sitten aina sattunut sellaiseen junaan, jossa tuo "pim" on kuulunut.


Jees, tarkennetaan vielä, että niitä useammanlaisia on löytynyt Sm1/2-kalustosta. Ja voi olla, että kaikkiin on jo vaihdettu uudet "pimahtavat" vekottimet, en ole niin seurannut tarkasti.  :Smile:

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Ehdollisesti toimivissa jutuissa on vaikeita ongelmia. 
> 
> Ensinnäkin koko kojeisto voi hajota sillä aikaa kun sitä ei ehdottomasti tarvita, ja kojeen toimimattomuus huomataan vasta kun kyydissä on joku joka oikeasti tarvitsee sitä. Jos kojetta käytetään koko ajan, sen hajoaminen huomataan heti ja se voidaan korjata ajoissa. 
> 
> Toisekseen ehdollinen toiminta on yksi Pitää Vain Tietää-asia matkustajalle. Löytääkö huononäköinen äänimerkkinapin? Uskaltaako tai tietääkö hän kysyä kuljettajaa avuksi? Myös ihmiset, jotka kokevat hyötyvänsä kuulutuksista mutta eivät edellytä sitä välttävät ehdollisten kuulutusten kytkemistä päälle kohteliaisuudesta tai tietämättömyyttään. Esimerkiksi porukka joka lukee lehteä tai kännykkää bussissa.
> 
> Käytännössä nämä kaksi vaikeaa ongelmaa johtavat siihen, että kuulutuksia ei käytetä ja ne otetaan pysyvästi pois käytöstä joko huollon puutteessa tai siksi etteivät ihmiset osaa sitä vaatia. Eli "tarvittaessa"-vaihtoehto onkin sama kuin "ei".


Miten te sitten ulkomailla kun matkustatte aika varmasti joukkoliikennevälineillä, niin ette koe niitä pysäkkikuulutuksia busseissa varmaan haitalliseksi? Joten onhan se kiva ainakin ekana katsoa miten HSL ne osaa tehdä busseihin, eikä heti kättelyssä kun asia päätettiin toteuttaa niin tyrmätä sitä täysin.  :Wink:

----------


## Kani

1900-lukulaisena muumiona pidän yleisesti ottaen ärsyttävänä tätä yleisen hälinän ja ääni-, kuva- ja tietosaasteen lisääntymistä ja lisäämistä. Taukoamaton informaatiosäpätys ei ole mielestäni elämänlaadun paranemista, vaan huononemista. Julkiset tilat eivät enää ole rauhoittavia, vaan rasittavia paikkoja, joista haluaa pois mahdollisimman pian. Tämä säpätyksen lisäämiskehitys on ristiriitaista sikälikin, että lähes kaikkien taskussa on älylaite, josta jokainen voisi valita kuulokkeisiinsa ja näyttöönsä mieleisensä informaation ja viihteen ilman, että julkisessa tilassa pitää olla jatkuva infokonsertti päällä.

St1:n polttoainepumpuilla on nykyään ääniautomaatti, joka käynnistyy aina tankkauksen yhteydessä. Tankkaajalle soitetaan joko musiikkia tai mainoksia. Olisihan aikamme ihmiselle ilmeisesti aivan sietämätöntä viettää minuutin rauhallinen hetki pumpun vaimeaa sytkytystä kuunnellen. 

Muumioitumiseni olen huomannut siitä, että monet muut tuntuvat pitävän sisällötöntä taustahälinää normaalina tai jopa toivottavana. Se ilmenee esimerkiksi siten, että kun asetutaan jonnekin tilaan, jossa on televisio, jonkun pitää aina avata se. Ensimmäisen kymmenen sekunnin ajan televisiota katsotaan, sen jälkeen se ei kiinnosta juuri ketään. Mutta sen pitää olla päällä. Jos menee sulkemaan television, jota kukaan ei katso, siitä saa heti moitteita.

Tietotulva ei tunnu johtavan ihmiskunnan viisastumiseen, vaan pikemminkin päinvastoin.

----------


## Bellatrix

Palasin juuri Tukholmasta jossa matkustin sekä pidemmät pysäkinvälit omaavalla linjalla 670 Vaxholmista Tekniska Högskolanille että linjoilla 44 ja 76 joilla on lyhyet pysäkkivälit. Eipä häirinneet pysäkkikuulutukset kummassakaan tapauksessa (enemmän häiritsee se kuljettajan kopperossa välillä kailottava mölytoosa joka suoltaa itselleni vastenmielistä "musiikkia" mutta se taas on toinen asia...). Tuskinpa ne pysäkkikuulutukset siis täällä pääkaupunkiseudullakaan häiritsevät mikäli ne toteutetaan viisaasti, eli tervetuloa vaan.

----------


## V70

Tiedähäntä noista kuulutuksista, hyviähän ne on jos toimii.
Eilenkin sai taas säätää neljäkin kertaa äänitasoa 30km matkalla ja siltikin ei koko laite sano kaikkia pysäkkejä.
Tieto on ollut jo vuosia tilaajan tiedossa, mutta kuulemma sille ei voi tehdä mitään. (ainoastaan sakottaa jos äänitaso liian matalalla)

----------


## chauffer

> Miten te sitten ulkomailla kun matkustatte aika varmasti joukkoliikennevälineillä, niin ette koe niitä pysäkkikuulutuksia busseissa varmaan haitalliseksi? Joten onhan se kiva ainakin ekana katsoa miten HSL ne osaa tehdä busseihin, eikä heti kättelyssä kun asia päätettiin toteuttaa niin tyrmätä sitä täysin.


Tähän kyllä kommentoitava sen verran että näissä pysäkkikuulutuksissa linja-autoissa, erona esim. metroon ja junaan, on se että myös kuljettaja kuulee nuo kuulutukset. Veikkaan kyllä että jossain vaiheessa, se reilun 11 tuntia päivässä reilun minuutin välein kuultava pysäkkikuulutus(ESIM.LINJA 550),alkaa kyllä kuljettajaa ottaa päähän  :Mad:  Matkustajajille se tietenkään ole niin paha, niinkuin ei kuumassa bussissakaan istuminen n. puoli tuntia, kuski taas istuu siellä kuumuudessa pahimmillaan 5 ja puoli tuntia yhtäkyytiä...

----------


## tlajunen

> Veikkaan kyllä että jossain vaiheessa, se reilun 11 tuntia päivässä reilun minuutin välein kuultava pysäkkikuulutus(ESIM.LINJA 550),alkaa kyllä kuljettajaa ottaa päähän


Kyllä osassa juniakin ne kuulutukset kuuluvat ohjaamoon (osassa taas ei), ja niihin tottuu hyvin nopeasti. Ei niitä edes huomaa enää, kun on jonkin aikaa ajellut. Ihminen toimii siten.  :Smile: 

Väitän, että huolesi on täysin turha.

----------


## vristo

Kuulutukset tulevat busseihin ja ratikoihin  naisääni oli testeissä paras http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a130595273...260b3431100a7c

----------


## Kyytiläinen

Tuleeko pysäkkinäytöt ja kuulutukset ihan kaikkiin liikenteessä oleviin autoihin, vai pelkästään uusiin?

----------


## zige94

> Tuleeko pysäkkinäytöt ja kuulutukset ihan kaikkiin liikenteessä oleviin autoihin, vai pelkästään uusiin?


Tulevat ihan kaikkiin.

----------


## santeri82

> Tuleeko pysäkkinäytöt ja kuulutukset ihan kaikkiin liikenteessä oleviin autoihin, vai pelkästään uusiin?


Tämä liittyy LIJ2014 hankkeeseen. Uudet myyntilaitteet- ja muut järjestelmät asennetaan kaikkiin ajoneuvoihin.

----------


## tohpeeri

Sinänsä minulla ei ole kuulutuksia vastaan, ärsyttää vain se kahdella kielellä hokeminen. sellaistahan ei ole muissa Pohjoismaissa.

----------


## sm3

Muissa pohjoismaissa ei olekkaan kahtaa virallista kieltä. En oikein edes ymmärrä että miksi asioita 
pitäisi tai ei pitäisi tehdä sillä perusteella että jossain muualla tehdään tai ei tehdä.

----------


## zige94

Koko kaksikielisyys soopa on muutenkin kyllä naurettavaa, pitäisi siitä virallisesta kaksikielisyydestä jo luopua. Mikä nykysin on muuten jako suomea ja ruotsia äidinkielekseen puhuvien välillä? Muistaakseni ruotsi oli alle 10%...

----------


## Hape

Hyvä että kuulutukset lukee naisääni jollaisesta saa selvän muuten hälyisessä ympäristössä.

----------


## vristo

> ...ärsyttää vain se kahdella kielellä hokeminen. sellaistahan ei ole muissa Pohjoismaissa.


Koska vain Suomi on virallisesti kaksikielinen maa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:45 ----------




> Koko kaksikielisyys soopa on muutenkin kyllä naurettavaa, pitäisi siitä virallisesta kaksikielisyydestä jo luopua. Mikä nykysin on muuten jako suomea ja ruotsia äidinkielekseen puhuvien välillä? Muistaakseni ruotsi oli alle 10%...


Suomen nykyisen perustuslain mukaan suomi ja ruotsi ovat Suomen kansalliskielet. Ruotsin kielen nykyinen asema on siis melkoisen vahva, eikä ole näköpiirissä sellaisia tekijöitä, jotka muuttaisivat sitä. Se ei auta, että sinä et oikein tykkää siitä. Kaksikielisen kunnan alueella, kuten HSL-liikenteen kunnat ovat, viranomaisten antama informaatio pitää olla suomeksi ja ruotsiksi. HSL on tämän alueen joukkoliikenneviranomainen ja jos sen antamasta informaatiosta puuttuisi ruotsinkielinen osuus, se rikkoisi Suomen perustuslakia. Piste.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:54 ----------

Oma ruotsin kielen taitoni on kovin vajavaista; osaan kyllä lukea ihan riittävän hyvin, mutta kuullun ymmärtäminen sekä puheen muodostaminen ruotsiksi kovin välttävällä tasolla. Harmittaa, etten pysty sen paremmin palvelemaan asiakkaitani heidän omalla äidinkielellään. Keskustelu "riikinruotsalaistenkin" kanssa kääntyy yleensä englanniksi, mikä tuntuu hieman oudolta; onhan ruotsi kuitenkin Suomen toinen virallinen kieli.

----------


## Wito

> Koko kaksikielisyys soopa on muutenkin kyllä naurettavaa, pitäisi siitä virallisesta kaksikielisyydestä jo luopua. Mikä nykysin on muuten jako suomea ja ruotsia äidinkielekseen puhuvien välillä? Muistaakseni ruotsi oli alle 10%...


Minusta taas on naurettavaa, että sellaiset ihmiset kommentoivat asiaa, jolla ei taida olla mitään kulttuurituntemusta tai kokemusta, miten laajasti ruotsinkielisyys näkyy muiden ihmisten arjessa. Erityisesti vanhemmille ihmisille tämä on erittäin tärkeä asia, mutta tunnen myös monta nuorta joille ruotsinkielisyys on tärkeä kulttuuriperinne. Kyllä suomenruotsalaiset ovat ihan tavallisia ihmisiä suurin osa, ja olisin kyllä valmis joustamaan tuossa ruotsenkielen asemasta erityisesti Itä-Suomessa, missä taas Venäjä olisi paljon tärkeämpi kieli.

----------


## Max

> Kyllä suomenruotsalaiset ovat ihan tavallisia ihmisiä suurin osa, ja olisin kyllä valmis joustamaan tuossa ruotsenkielen asemasta erityisesti Itä-Suomessa, missä taas Venäjä olisi paljon tärkeämpi kieli.


Kielisuhteet menevät tällä hetkellä suunnilleen näin:

Koko Suomi 89% suomenkielisiä - 5,3% ruotsin - 1,2% venäjän - 0,8% viron
Helsinki 81 - 5,9 - 2,6 - 1,8
Espoo 80 - 7,8 - 1,9 - 1,9
Vantaa 85 - 2,8 - 2,9 - 2,8

----------


## hylje

> Minusta taas on naurettavaa, että sellaiset ihmiset kommentoivat asiaa, jolla ei taida olla mitään kulttuurituntemusta tai kokemusta, miten laajasti ruotsinkielisyys näkyy muiden ihmisten arjessa.


Minusta on naurettavaa, että joku voi sanoa oman kulttuurituntemuksensa olevan toista arvokkaampaa. Elitisti saa olla, mutta muita ei voi pakottaa noudattamaan omaa elitististä käsitystään.

----------


## Wito

> Minusta on naurettavaa, että joku voi sanoa oman kulttuurituntemuksensa olevan toista arvokkaampaa. Elitisti saa olla, mutta muita ei voi pakottaa noudattamaan omaa elitististä käsitystään.


Minä en kyllä tunnista että minä olisin tuollaista kirjoittanut, mistä sinä horiset... Millä tavalla se on kulttuurituntemusta jos henkilö sanoo että "Koko kaksikielisyys soopa on muutenkin kyllä naurettavaa...". Ei anna kovinkaan hyvää materiaalia hyvälle keskustelulle, jos tuolla tavalla kirjoitetaan. Minä vain totean, että monet kyllä puhuvat melkein vain Ruotsia arjessa ja toki pyhinäkin, että ei se ole mitään elitismiä.

----------


## vristo

Tästä Hesarin linkistä pääsee koekuuntelemaan kuulutuksia ja niiden kolmea naisääntä. Itselleni valinta oli helppo ja eniten korvaani miellytti ensimmäinen naisääni. Selkeä ja asiallinen; sellainen "saksalaisen asiallinen" kuulutusääni, joka sopii pysäkkikuulutuksiin. Muutkaan eivät ole huonoja, mutta ensimmäinen erottuu heti edukseen minun korvaani.

http://www.hs.fi/m/hstv/uutiset/Kuul...c37e2b85882789

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tästä Hesarin linkistä pääsee koekuuntelemaan kuulutuksia ja niiden kolmea naisääntä. Itselleni valinta oli helppo ja eniten korvaani miellytti ensimmäinen naisääni. Selkeä ja asiallinen; sellainen "saksalaisen asiallinen" kuulutusääni, joka sopii pysäkkikuulutuksiin. Muutkaan eivät ole huonoja, mutta ensimmäinen erottuu heti edukseen minun korvaani.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/m/hstv/uutiset/Kuul...c37e2b85882789


Omasta mielestäni viimeinen on paras, se on selkeä ja kuuluva ja myös lausuntatyyli on hyvä. Ensimmäinenkin sopisi hyvin, mutta keskimmäisestä en jostain syystä itse pitänyt ollenkaan, liekö lausuntatyyli syynä.

----------


## vristo

> Omasta mielestäni viimeinen on paras, se on selkeä ja kuuluva ja myös lausuntatyyli on hyvä. Ensimmäinenkin sopisi hyvin, mutta keskimmäisestä en jostain syystä itse pitänyt ollenkaan, liekö lausuntatyyli syynä.


Joo, se keskimmäinen on jotenkin "käskevä" ja hieman jopa aggressiivinen ääni (tyyli: "PerämiehenKATU!". Ei ole miellyttävä minunkaan korvaani. Viimeinen on hieman "tyttömäinen" ja lausuntatyyli ei ole niin "asiallisen uskottava" minun korvaani kuin ensimmäinen "kypsän naisen asiallinen ääni".  :Wink: 

Samalla mietin, että mitä noista äänistä kuuntelisin mieluiten matkustajana, mutta toisaalta myös 10 tuntia putkeen vaikkapa linjan h52 kuljettajana (jossa pysäkkejä riittää).

----------


## zige94

> Joo, se keskimmäinen on jotenkin "käskevä" ja hieman jopa aggressiivinen ääni (tyyli: "PerämiehenKATU!". Ei ole miellyttävä minunkaan korvaani. Viimeinen on hieman "tyttömäinen" ja lausuntatyyli ei ole niin "asiallisen uskottava" minun korvaani kuin ensimmäinen "kypsän naisen asiallinen ääni". 
> 
> Samalla mietin, että mitä noista äänistä kuuntelisin mieluiten matkustajana, mutta toisaalta myös 10 tuntia putkeen vaikkapa linjan h52 kuljettajana (jossa pysäkkejä riittää).


Kokemuksesta uskallan sanoa et totut ääneen, on se nyt kuka tahansa sitten, parissa viikossa, viimeistään kuukaudessa. Sen jälkeen et edes kiinnitä niihin enään huomiota, et välttämättä edes huomaa vaikka kuulutuksia ei enään tulisi.

Omasta mielestäni viimeinen kuulostaa paremmalta. Olisikohan juurikin noista syistä mitä vristo mainitsi eli "tyttömäinen" ääni, nuorekas ja raikas kuten haastattelun pikkupoju sanoi.

----------


## 339-DF

Eka on ehdottomasti paras, tulee mieleen Madridin yli-iloiset kuulutusäänet. Jess, mä SAAN sanoa seuraavan aseman nimen.  :Smile: 

Keskimmäinen ei osaa ääntää ruotsia ja viimeinen kuulostaa Rosson tarjoilijalta. Vain S-etukortti puuttuu.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ensimmäinen on ehdottomasti paras. Kakkonen on ok, kolmannesta en tykännyt.

----------


## fani

Mielestäni viimeisin on ehdottomasti paras. Se on jotenkin raikas ja mukavan kuuloinen

----------


## tuukkav

> Mielestäni viimeisin on ehdottomasti paras. Se on jotenkin raikas ja mukavan kuuloinen


Samat sanat, paras noista kolmesta ehdottomasti.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tästä Hesarin linkistä pääsee koekuuntelemaan kuulutuksia ja niiden kolmea naisääntä. Itselleni valinta oli helppo ja eniten korvaani miellytti ensimmäinen naisääni. Selkeä ja asiallinen; sellainen "saksalaisen asiallinen" kuulutusääni, joka sopii pysäkkikuulutuksiin. Muutkaan eivät ole huonoja, mutta ensimmäinen erottuu heti edukseen minun korvaani.
> 
> http://www.hs.fi/m/hstv/uutiset/Kuul...c37e2b85882789


Valinta on nyt tehty ja kuulutusten ääneksi valikoitui viimeinen (näyttelijä Alma Pöysti): http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1440640144913

----------


## 339-DF

> Valinta on nyt tehty ja kuulutusten ääneksi valikoitui viimeinen (näyttelijä Alma Pöysti): http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1440640144913


Joo. Rosso voitti. S-etukortti mukaan ja pulinat pois. Jos porkkanaraasteessa on vähän patonginmuruja, niin älä vaan erehdy valittamaan.  :Laughing: 

Liian töksähtelevä ainakin tolla HS:n videolla. Todellinen toteutus voi tietysti olla parempi.

----------


## aki

Mitenkäs tämä projekti etenee? LIJ-asennuksethan ovat ilmeisesti jo lähes 100% suoritettu joten onko tietoa milloin kuulutukset alkavat raikaa busseissa Ja ratikoissa?

----------


## MaxiBus1975

> Mitenkäs tämä projekti etenee? LIJ-asennuksethan ovat ilmeisesti jo lähes 100% suoritettu joten onko tietoa milloin kuulutukset alkavat raikaa busseissa Ja ratikoissa?


Ilmeisesti joillain pysäkeillä jo käytössä (mm. linja e118 pysäkki luomannotko kuulutetaan)

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ilmeisesti joillain pysäkeillä jo käytössä (mm. linja e118 pysäkki luomannotko kuulutetaan)


Nyt noilla 938,( 991,993,994,997)  autoilla kulkenut, ei kuulutuksia kuitenkaan ole ollut. 

PS. Viestiä oli tarkoitus korjata, ei poistaa.

----------


## MaxiBus1975

> Nyt noilla 938,( 991,993,994,997)  autoilla kulkenut, ei kuulutuksia kuitenkaan ole ollut. 
> 
> PS. Viestiä oli tarkoitus korjata, ei poistaa.


Kumma juttu, itsekin olen välillä mennyt eikä sitä ole kuulutettu. Pysäkki olikin Luomanvarsi, eikä notko, mutta varmaan samantekevää. Olikohan sitten vain joku testi tietyllä bussityypillä.

----------


## LimoSWN

Nyt asiasta lisää.

https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2018/pysa...a-jarjestelman

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Nyt asiasta lisää.
> 
> https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2018/pysa...a-jarjestelman


Olikos sitä palvelua missä näkyy vaunujen numerot kartalla enää olemassa?

----------


## Makke93

> Olikos sitä palvelua missä näkyy vaunujen numerot kartalla enää olemassa?


Piti sanoa että ei, sillä kun LIJ-laitteet vaihdettiin kulkuvälineisiin, live-datassa välineen kohdalla oli vaihtuva Heksadesimaalinen luku, mutta nyt kun kävin katsomassa dev.hsl.fi sivua, niin MTQQ console sivun välineiden "veh" kohdassa onkin 00xx/0xxxx muotoinen luku jossa ensimmäinen on liikennöitsijä ja toinen on auto-/vaununumero.

----------


## Noksu

> Piti sanoa että ei, sillä kun LIJ-laitteet vaihdettiin kulkuvälineisiin, live-datassa välineen kohdalla oli vaihtuva Heksadesimaalinen luku, mutta nyt kun kävin katsomassa dev.hsl.fi sivua, niin MTQQ console sivun välineiden "veh" kohdassa onkin 00xx/0xxxx muotoinen luku jossa ensimmäinen on liikennöitsijä ja toinen on auto-/vaununumero.


Tästä linkistä siis pääsee näkemään lähestulkoon kaikki liikenteessä olevat bussit, ratikat ja junat. Muuttamalla URL:iin plussien paikalle arvoja voi näkyviin suodattaa tietyn linjan tai ajoneuvon, täältä löytyy siihen ohjeita. Aiemmin tosiaan kylkinumeroita ei näkynyt, mutta toukokuun lopulla sitten huomasin niiden ilmaantuneen dataan.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Ykköseltä löytyi vaunu 99 ja hyvin toimivat kuulutukset. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=whAvpp3mw_g&

----------


## Akizz

Toivon ettei kuulutuksia tule ratikoihin, muttei varsinkaan busseihin! Näkövammaisia kuitenkin kulkee hyvin vähän ja bussissa erittäin vähän, joten varsinkin bussissa 50 pysäkin kuunteleminen matkan aikana alkaisi jo ärsyttää!

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Toivon ettei kuulutuksia tule ratikoihin, muttei varsinkaan busseihin! Näkövammaisia kuitenkin kulkee hyvin vähän ja bussissa erittäin vähän, joten varsinkin bussissa 50 pysäkin kuunteleminen matkan aikana alkaisi jo ärsyttää!


Matkustin tänään kolmella koevaunulla neljästä. Yhteen tuli sokea kyytiin avustajansa kanssa ja oli kovin tyytyväinen kuulutuksista.  :Smile:

----------


## APH

Eipä itseäni ainakaan metrossa parin minuutin välein haittaa. Lisäksi taustamelu joka liikennevälineistä tulee on joka tapauksessa häiritsevämpää, ihmispuheesta taas ei kyllä ole oikeaa haittaa kuin ehkä yliherkille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Toivon ettei kuulutuksia tule ratikoihin, muttei varsinkaan busseihin! Näkövammaisia kuitenkin kulkee hyvin vähän ja bussissa erittäin vähän, joten varsinkin bussissa 50 pysäkin kuunteleminen matkan aikana alkaisi jo ärsyttää!


Minustakin pysäkkikuulutukset ovat häiritseviä. Maanalaisessa liikenteessä ne on helppo hyväksyä, sillä maamerkkejä ei juuri ole. Maanpäällisessä liikenteessä kyllä itsekin näkee, missä ollaan. Ei siihen lisää melusaastetta tarvita jo ennestäänkin meluisaan kakofoniaan. Varsinkaan sitä melusaastetta ei tarvita niihin aamun hiljaisiin raitiovaunuihin, joissa 150 ihmistä matkustaa kuka töihin, kuka kouluun tai opiskelemaan, ja vaunussa on silti hiirenhiljaista.

Mutta meillä on yhteiskunnassa muiden muotitrendien lisäksi vallalla sellainen trendi, jossa katsotaan hyväksi kohdella jokaista vammaisena, oli kyseessä sitten näkövamma, liikuntavamma tai joku muu. Ilmeisesti sillä tavalla kuvitellaan, että oikeille vammaisille tulisi jotenkin parempi mieli. Että kun metroasemalle avataan kahden sisäänkäynnin asemesta vain yksi sen vuoksi, että sitä toista ei saataisi esteettömäksi, niin pyörätuolinkäyttäjälle ei sitten tule paha mieli, kun ei ole valinnanvaraa. Se, että se valinta viedään samalla kaikilta muiltakin, niiltä 99,9%:lta, on tätä muotitrendiä. Samaa trendiä, joka pakottaa rakentamaan tanssilattioita vessanpöntön ja suihkun väliin jokaiseen yksiöön. Tai vaikka pakottaa ne 150 aamuratikan matkustajaa kuuntelemaan melusaastetta, koska saattaahan joku sokea jonain päivänä löytää tiensä sinne raitiovaunuun.




> Matkustin tänään kolmella koevaunulla neljästä. Yhteen tuli sokea kyytiin *avustajansa kanssa* ja oli kovin tyytyväinen kuulutuksista.


Lihavointi on minun. Jokainen voi sitten tahoillaan miettiä, kuinka tarpeellisia nuo kuulutukset tosiasiallisesti ovat sille näkövammaiselle, jonka avustaja oletettavasti kykenee lukemaan pysäkkinäyttöjä, katsomaan ikkunasta ulos ja seuraamaan kännykästä karttaohjelmaa...

----------


## Piirka

Kuulutuksista on hyötyä muillekin kuin näkövammaisille, kuten esim. turisteille. Omakohtaisesti tuntui esim Reykjavikin kaupunkibusseissa matkustaminen helpolta, kun miellyttävä-ääninen naiskuulutusääni kertoi "næsta stop'in". Ei tarvinnut jännittää osumista oikealle pysäkille. Suomessa ikävä kyllä ääniammattilaset ovat usein amatööritasoisia. VR:n mieskuuluttajan ääntä on ikävä kuunnella narinan takia.

----------


## iiko

> Kuulutuksista on hyötyä muillekin kuin näkövammaisille, kuten esim. turisteille. Omakohtaisesti tuntui esim Reykjavikin kaupunkibusseissa matkustaminen helpolta, kun miellyttävä-ääninen naiskuulutusääni kertoi "næsta stop'in". Ei tarvinnut jännittää osumista oikealle pysäkille. Suomessa ikävä kyllä ääniammattilaset ovat usein amatööritasoisia. VR:n mieskuuluttajan ääntä on ikävä kuunnella narinan takia.


Tässäkin auttaisi se, jos nuo alkeelliset pysäkkinäytöt vaihdettaisiin parempiin, siis sellaisiin, jotka näyttäisivät vähän useamman pysäkin kuin vain sen seuraavan pysäkin. Ei luulisi olevan mahdotonta toteuttaa, sillä monessa muussa kaupungissakin asiassa on onnistuttu, esimerkiksi Turussa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toivon ettei kuulutuksia tule ratikoihin, muttei varsinkaan busseihin! Näkövammaisia kuitenkin kulkee hyvin vähän ja bussissa erittäin vähän, joten varsinkin bussissa 50 pysäkin kuunteleminen matkan aikana alkaisi jo ärsyttää!


"Näkövamman" asteita on erilaisia. Olen itse ollut kaihin takia huonosti näkevä ennenkuin minut leikattiin, ja se huonosti näkemisen jakso kesti pisimmillään pari vuotta. Bussien, ratikoiden, metro ja tavallisten junien sisällä valaistusolosuhteet voivat olla niin huonot että näyttötauluista jotka kertovat seuraavan pysäkin, ei saa mitään selvää. Ulkona on pimeää ja reitti vieras. Niin huonosti näkevä kuski auton ratissa taas on aikapommi, mutta töihin ja asioille  pitää päästä joka tapauksessa.   :Mad: 

Itse asiassa toivoisin että pysäkeilläkin olisi kaiuttimet jotka kertovat minkä linjan bussi seuraavaksi pysähtyy. Pysäkkien monitorit kun ovat täysin ala-arvoisia jos aurinko paistaa niitä päin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Lihavointi on minun. Jokainen voi sitten tahoillaan miettiä, kuinka tarpeellisia nuo kuulutukset tosiasiallisesti ovat sille näkövammaiselle, jonka avustaja oletettavasti kykenee lukemaan pysäkkinäyttöjä, katsomaan ikkunasta ulos ja seuraamaan kännykästä karttaohjelmaa...


Jos näkövammainen voisi luottaa siihen, että liikennevälineissä ainakin 90-prosenttisesti toimivat kuulutukset, hän ei ehkä tarvitsisi yhteiskunnan kustantamaa avustajaa mukaan. Tai saattaisi lähteä matkaan bussilla yhteiskunnan kustantaman taksin (tai kotiin jäämisen) sijaan. Pelkkää säästöä siis.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos näkövammainen voisi luottaa siihen, että liikennevälineissä ainakin 90-prosenttisesti toimivat kuulutukset, hän ei ehkä tarvitsisi yhteiskunnan kustantamaa avustajaa mukaan. Tai saattaisi lähteä matkaan bussilla yhteiskunnan kustantaman taksin (tai kotiin jäämisen) sijaan. Pelkkää säästöä siis.


Sitä mä tuossa eilen vähän mietin, että jos niistä avustajista kustannuksineen pääsisi eroon, niin melusaasteeseen voisi suhtautua vähän suopeammin. Mutta tuskin Kela oikeasti sillä perusteella avustajapäätöksiä tekee, onko siellä ratikassa pysäkkikuulutukset vai ei.

----------


## Max

> Sitä mä tuossa eilen vähän mietin, että jos niistä avustajista kustannuksineen pääsisi eroon, niin melusaasteeseen voisi suhtautua vähän suopeammin. Mutta tuskin Kela oikeasti sillä perusteella avustajapäätöksiä tekee, onko siellä ratikassa pysäkkikuulutukset vai ei.


Avustajan tarve ei toki koskaan lopu kokonaan, mutta kuulutukset osaltaan vähentävät heidän käyttötarvettaan ja toisaalta antavat näkövammaiselle suuremmat mahdollisuudet päättää itse, minne ja milloin haluaa mennä.

PS. Avustajia ei palkkaa Kela, vaan kunta.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Itse asiassa toivoisin että pysäkeilläkin olisi kaiuttimet jotka kertovat minkä linjan bussi seuraavaksi pysähtyy. Pysäkkien monitorit kun ovat täysin ala-arvoisia jos aurinko paistaa niitä päin. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Ruotsissahan tuo on ratkaistu sillä, että bussissa kuuluu ulkokuulutus muotoa bussi 123 sinne ja tänne.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sk351h-E_h8 Esimerkkivideo kuitenkin Suomesta  :Wink:  Kohdasta 0:50 eteenpäin videolla.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Minustakin pysäkkikuulutukset ovat häiritseviä. Maanalaisessa liikenteessä ne on helppo hyväksyä, sillä maamerkkejä ei juuri ole. Maanpäällisessä liikenteessä kyllä itsekin näkee, missä ollaan. Ei siihen lisää melusaastetta tarvita jo ennestäänkin meluisaan kakofoniaan. Varsinkaan sitä melusaastetta ei tarvita niihin aamun hiljaisiin raitiovaunuihin, joissa 150 ihmistä matkustaa kuka töihin, kuka kouluun tai opiskelemaan, ja vaunussa on silti hiirenhiljaista.
> 
> Mutta meillä on yhteiskunnassa muiden muotitrendien lisäksi vallalla sellainen trendi, jossa katsotaan hyväksi kohdella jokaista vammaisena, oli kyseessä sitten näkövamma, liikuntavamma tai joku muu. Ilmeisesti sillä tavalla kuvitellaan, että oikeille vammaisille tulisi jotenkin parempi mieli. Että kun metroasemalle avataan kahden sisäänkäynnin asemesta vain yksi sen vuoksi, että sitä toista ei saataisi esteettömäksi, niin pyörätuolinkäyttäjälle ei sitten tule paha mieli, kun ei ole valinnanvaraa. Se, että se valinta viedään samalla kaikilta muiltakin, niiltä 99,9%:lta, on tätä muotitrendiä. Samaa trendiä, joka pakottaa rakentamaan tanssilattioita vessanpöntön ja suihkun väliin jokaiseen yksiöön. Tai vaikka pakottaa ne 150 aamuratikan matkustajaa kuuntelemaan melusaastetta, koska saattaahan joku sokea jonain päivänä löytää tiensä sinne raitiovaunuun.
> 
> 
> 
> Lihavointi on minun. Jokainen voi sitten tahoillaan miettiä, kuinka tarpeellisia nuo kuulutukset tosiasiallisesti ovat sille näkövammaiselle, jonka avustaja oletettavasti kykenee lukemaan pysäkkinäyttöjä, katsomaan ikkunasta ulos ja seuraamaan kännykästä karttaohjelmaa...


Enemmän minua häiritsee se joidenkin kuljettajien radiostaan valuttama saasta jota jotkut kai musiikiksikin kutsuvat -en tosin minä. Itse ainakin olen tottunut pysäkkikuulutuksiin esim. Tallinnassa ja Tukholmassa matkustaessani eivätkä ne minua häiritse.

----------


## ultrix

Ei tarvitse mennä Tallinnaa kauemmas kuullakseen tätä melusaastetta. Minua ei ole häirinnyt Tallinnan raitiovaunuissa tai busseissa ollenkaan kuulutukset, vaikka ne ovat Helsingin metron/lähiliikennejunien Herttoniemi. Hertonäs.-tyyppisiin kuulutuksiin verrattuna paljon vuolassanaisempia (Põhja puiestee. Järgmine peatus: Balti jaam).

Enemmän minua riepoo ovien sulkeutumisesta varoittava summeri, joka varsinkin FLIRT-junissa ja monissa uusissa busseissa on korviasärkevä räikkä, joka haittaa matkustusmukavuutta. Latviassa tämäkin on hoidettu fiksummin, siellä automaattikuuluttaja kuuluttaa Uzmanību, durvis aizveras!. Kielitaidotonkin oppii viimeistään parin pysäkin jälkeen, mitä se tarkoittaa. Tukholmassa vastaavasti kuljettaja mutisee mikkiin, jonka olisi kaiketi tarkoitus olla Se upp för dörrarna, dörrarna stängs, mutta automaattikuulutus on parempi.

----------


## Prompter

> Enemmän minua riepoo ovien sulkeutumisesta varoittava summeri, joka varsinkin FLIRT-junissa ja monissa uusissa busseissa on korviasärkevä räikkä, joka haittaa matkustusmukavuutta.


Tässä mentiin kyllä harhaan, kun poistettiin luonnollinen paineilmaoven ääni (suhina) ja hiljaisia ovia jouduttiin kompensoimaan ärsyttävällä piipillä. Varsinkin uusissa VDL:issä on tuo piippi todella kovaääninen, mukavaa esim. hiljaisessa aamubussissa kuunnella sitä  :Icon Frown:  Variotramista _pim_-oviensulkeutumisäänimerkki on ehkä paras ominaisuus, jonka näkisin mielelläni myös muissa kulkuvälineissä  :Redface: 

Vaihtoehtoisesti piippi voisi olla muuttuvavoimakkuuksinen, aina esim. 2-3 dBa kovempi kuin taustameteli.

----------


## PepeB

> Ei tarvitse mennä Tallinnaa kauemmas kuullakseen tätä melusaastetta. Minua ei ole häirinnyt Tallinnan raitiovaunuissa tai busseissa ollenkaan kuulutukset, vaikka ne ovat Helsingin metron/lähiliikennejunien Herttoniemi. Hertonäs.-tyyppisiin kuulutuksiin verrattuna paljon vuolassanaisempia (Põhja puiestee. Järgmine peatus: Balti jaam).
> 
> Enemmän minua riepoo ovien sulkeutumisesta varoittava summeri, joka varsinkin FLIRT-junissa ja monissa uusissa busseissa on korviasärkevä räikkä, joka haittaa matkustusmukavuutta. Latviassa tämäkin on hoidettu fiksummin, siellä automaattikuuluttaja kuuluttaa Uzmanību, durvis aizveras!. Kielitaidotonkin oppii viimeistään parin pysäkin jälkeen, mitä se tarkoittaa. Tukholmassa vastaavasti kuljettaja mutisee mikkiin, jonka olisi kaiketi tarkoitus olla Se upp för dörrarna, dörrarna stängs, mutta automaattikuulutus on parempi.


No jaa, ei se pieni merkkiääni enää siinä rinnalla tunnu, kun kalustohankinnoissa ei selvästikään enää välitetä matkustamon hiljaisuudesta. Flirtit ja M300-metrot ovat huomattavasti meluisampia kuin 2000-luvun vaihteessa tilatut edeltäjänsä.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ei tarvitse mennä Tallinnaa kauemmas kuullakseen tätä melusaastetta. Minua ei ole häirinnyt Tallinnan raitiovaunuissa tai busseissa ollenkaan kuulutukset, vaikka ne ovat Helsingin metron/lähiliikennejunien Herttoniemi. Hertonäs.-tyyppisiin kuulutuksiin verrattuna paljon vuolassanaisempia (Põhja puiestee. Järgmine peatus: Balti jaam).
> 
> Enemmän minua riepoo ovien sulkeutumisesta varoittava summeri, joka varsinkin FLIRT-junissa ja monissa uusissa busseissa on korviasärkevä räikkä, joka haittaa matkustusmukavuutta. Latviassa tämäkin on hoidettu fiksummin, siellä automaattikuuluttaja kuuluttaa Uzmanību, durvis aizveras!. Kielitaidotonkin oppii viimeistään parin pysäkin jälkeen, mitä se tarkoittaa. Tukholmassa vastaavasti kuljettaja mutisee mikkiin, jonka olisi kaiketi tarkoitus olla Se upp för dörrarna, dörrarna stängs, mutta automaattikuulutus on parempi.


Flirtissä sentään ovat avautuu vain tarvittaessa, jolloin hiljaisemmilla vuoroilla ei pääsääntöisesti kuulu piipitystä lähimmästä ovesta. M300-junassa pitää ensin paukuttaa ovia auki kuin vihainen teini-ikäinen poika pääsisi määräämään tahdin, ja sulkea ne räikkä-äänin, vaikka kyytiin ei välttämättä nousisi kuin pari ihmistä.

----------


## MaxiBus1975

> Ei tarvitse mennä Tallinnaa kauemmas kuullakseen tätä melusaastetta. Minua ei ole häirinnyt Tallinnan raitiovaunuissa tai busseissa ollenkaan kuulutukset, vaikka ne ovat Helsingin metron/lähiliikennejunien Herttoniemi. Hertonäs.-tyyppisiin kuulutuksiin verrattuna paljon vuolassanaisempia (Põhja puiestee. Järgmine peatus: Balti jaam).
> 
> Enemmän minua riepoo ovien sulkeutumisesta varoittava summeri, joka varsinkin FLIRT-junissa ja monissa uusissa busseissa on korviasärkevä räikkä, joka haittaa matkustusmukavuutta. Latviassa tämäkin on hoidettu fiksummin, siellä automaattikuuluttaja kuuluttaa Uzmanību, durvis aizveras!. Kielitaidotonkin oppii viimeistään parin pysäkin jälkeen, mitä se tarkoittaa. Tukholmassa vastaavasti kuljettaja mutisee mikkiin, jonka olisi kaiketi tarkoitus olla Se upp för dörrarna, dörrarna stängs, mutta automaattikuulutus on parempi.


Itekki oon Tallinnassa kiinnittäny huomiota, ettei kuulutukset häiritse yllättävästi yhtään. Pakko kyllä sanoa että tässäkin asiassa HSL:n matkustajainfo jää aika suppeaksi jos kuulutetaan pelkkä seuraava pysäkki. Esim runkolinjojen vaihtoasemilla voisi olla hyvä tyyliin "Huopalahden asema, Hoplax Station - Yhteys rantaradan, ja kehäradan lähijuniin sekä runkolinjalle 550". Sama voisi näkyä myös bussien sisänäytössä. Ehkä voisi myös olla hyvä (vai turha?) jos ennen kuulutusta sanottaisiin vaikka "seuraavaksi: huopalahden asema'' 

Tietääkö joku muuten miksi Helsingin metrossa ei ole jonkin sortin huomioääntä ennen kuulutusta?

----------


## APH

> No jaa, ei se pieni merkkiääni enää siinä rinnalla tunnu, kun kalustohankinnoissa ei selvästikään enää välitetä matkustamon hiljaisuudesta. Flirtit ja M300-metrot ovat huomattavasti meluisampia kuin 2000-luvun vaihteessa tilatut edeltäjänsä.


En ihmettelisi, jos siihenkin löytyisi jokin säädös, miten kuuluvat ovien sulkeutumisesta olevat varoitukset tulee olla. Btw, peruskorjaamattomien M100-metrojunien ovien sulemisääni oli kyllä miellyttävin kaikista: kevyt bling-ääni.

----------


## 339-DF

> En ihmettelisi, jos siihenkin löytyisi jokin säädös, miten kuuluvat ovien sulkeutumisesta olevat varoitukset tulee olla. Btw, peruskorjaamattomien M100-metrojunien ovien sulemisääni oli kyllä miellyttävin kaikista: kevyt bling-ääni.


Ainakin on joku EU-määräys siitä, että sellainen ääni ylipäätään pitää olla.

Ja onhan se ehdottoman tärkeä ja tarpeellinen. Miljoonia ihmisiä on menehtynyt Helsingissäkin, kun nivelraitiovaunuissa ei tätä ääntä ole, eivätkä ihmiset siten ole lainkaan voineet huomata ovien sulkeutuvan. Hengenvaarallisia laitteita tuollaiset hiljaiset ovet!

Mistähän saisi vielä lisää melua ja mekkalaa raitiovaunuihin? Miten olisi jenkkimallin mukainen "stop requested"-kuulutus joka kerta, kun joku painaa pysähtyy-nappia? Aivan uutena innovaationa voisi olla oikein reippaasti pärähtävä summeriääni, joka surahtaa ilmoille aina, kun joku vaunussa istahtaa taikka nousee ylös. Mistä sitä muuten tietää, mikä paikka vaunussa on vapaana?

----------


## APH

> Mistähän saisi vielä lisää melua ja mekkalaa raitiovaunuihin? Miten olisi jenkkimallin mukainen "stop requested"-kuulutus joka kerta, kun joku painaa pysähtyy-nappia?


Jos en ihan väärin muista, niin eikös HelB:n MAN-kaasubusseissa stop-nappia painaessa tule jokin kaamea rätinä/surina, joka ihan oikeasti on melkein melusaasteeksi luokiteltavaa. Jos ääniä täytyy olla, pitäisi niistä tehdä mahdollisimman tasaisia ja miellyttäviä kuunnella, jolloin niistä on mahdollisimman vähän haittaa niille, jotka eivät äänen antamaa informaatiota tarvitse.

----------


## EVhki

Hesarissa juttua aiheeseen liittyen.




> Kuulutusta on harkittu miksattavaksi uudestaan siten, että sen sävy on tummempi.
> 
> Äänenvoimakkuuskin voi herättää ärtymystä. Tiistaina Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen (HKL) liikenteenohjauskeskukseen oli tullut matkustajapalautetta liian kovaäänisestä nauhoitteesta.
> 
> Bergin mukaan kuulokokemus voi vaihdella huomattavasti vaunun matkustajamäärän mukaan.
> 
> Tyhjässä ratikassa kuulutus voi tuntua kovaääniseltä, mutta kun vaunu täyttyy lapsiryhmällä, kuulutuksen volyymi on ok.


Itse en ole vielä ehtinyt kuulla noita kuulutuksia, mutta onko missään määrin tarkoituksenmukaista säätää kaikkina aikoina volyymi sopimaan tilanteeseen, jossa ratikka on täynnä meluista porukkaa? Jotenkin tuosta jutusta tulee se käsitys, että näin olisi tehty.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tänään (4.7.2018) havaitsin kuulutukset linjan 7 vaunussa 449 ja linjan 9 vaunussa 78. Jälkimmäisessä kuulutus oli säädetty melko äänekkääksi. Tosin liian heikkotehoinen kuulutus ei kyllä palvelisi juuri ketään.

----------


## LimoSWN

Niin ikään 04.07. vaunussa 415 linjalla 7 on nyt otettu käyttöön kuulutukset.

----------


## VSume

Eilen 5.7. Artic 440 linjalla 7 kuulutukset. Kuulutusten äänenlaadussa olisi kyllä paljonkin parannettavaa, varsinkin Pasilan Aseman pysäkin kuulutus kuulosti pelkältä rätinältä.

----------


## NS

Viime päivien matkustushavaintojeni perusteella pysäkit kuulutetaan jo hyvin monessa raitiovaunussa - sekä vanhoissa että uusissa. Useimmissa vaunuissa kuulutus on melko äänekäs, ja esimerkiksi viime yön hiljaisessa äänimaailmassa suorastaan päällekäyvän äänekäs. Äänenlaadussa en ole havainnut ongelmia, mutta mielestäni kuulutukset tulevat yleisesti turhan aikaisessa vaiheessa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viime päivien matkustushavaintojeni perusteella pysäkit kuulutetaan jo hyvin monessa raitiovaunussa - sekä vanhoissa että uusissa. Useimmissa vaunuissa kuulutus on melko äänekäs, ja esimerkiksi viime yön hiljaisessa äänimaailmassa suorastaan päällekäyvän äänekäs. Äänenlaadussa en ole havainnut ongelmia, mutta mielestäni kuulutukset tulevat yleisesti turhan aikaisessa vaiheessa.


Sama havainto. Esim "Kansaneläkelaitos" kuulutettiin 2 liikennevaloa ennen kuin oltiin perillä. 
Lisäksi voisi miettiä joidenkin pysäkkien uudelleennimeämistä, koska ennen kuulutusaikakautta ei niiden nimiin kiinnittänyt huomiota. "Töölön halli" ja "Töökön tulli" muistuttavat niin paljon toisiaan että menevät sekaisin.

t. Rainer

----------


## LimoSWN

Eilen 06.07.

Nrv 82 sekin oli saanut kuulutukset. 

Onko tilanne nyt se että noita on alettu asentamaan kaikkiin vaunuihin sen kokeen jälkeen? 




> HSL.fi 12.06.2018
> 
> HSL testaa raitiovaunujen pysäkkikuulutuksia ensimmäistä kertaa matkustajakäytössä keskiviikosta 13. kesäkuuta alkaen. Kuulutukset ovat käytössä kahdessa nivelvaunussa (vaunujen kylkinumerot 72 ja 99) ja kahdessa uudessa Artic-vaunussa (424 ja 434). Keskiviikkona kuulutuksia on mahdollista kuulla muun muassa linjoilla 2, 3 ja 7.


Tämän ilmoituksen mukaan tähänkin ketjuun laitetut viestit eivät vastaa yhtään näitä vaunuja joissa ne pitäisi olla, eli niitä on enemmän.

----------


## mv

> Eilen 06.07.
> Onko tilanne nyt se että noita on alettu asentamaan kaikkiin vaunuihin sen kokeen jälkeen?


Ihan puhtaana mutuna arvelen, että tuo ominaisuus saattaa olla ikäänkuin jo olemassa, eli LIJ-laitteet on jo asennusvaiheessa kytketty äänentoistoon. Näin tuo käyttöönotto kävisi päivittämällä asetus LIJ-päätteessä. Vaunukohtaisia eroja varmasti on lähtien jo äänenvoimakkuussäädöstä. Kunhan siirrytään bussikalustoon niin erot varmasti lisääntyvät kun kalustokin on kirjavampaa.

----------


## NS

> Onko tilanne nyt se että noita on alettu asentamaan kaikkiin vaunuihin sen kokeen jälkeen?


Viime päivien havaintojeni perusteella vaikuttaisi siltä että kuulutukset ovat jo lähes kaikissa uusissa ja vanhoissa vaunuissa. Olen matkustanut noin kymmenellä eri vaunulla kolmen viime päivän aikana, ja kaikissa niissä oli kuulutukset.

----------


## bernemi

7.7
Myös vaunussa 89 oli kuulutukset. Oli tänään linjalla 4.

----------


## tohpeeri

Matkustan melkein päivittäin  yhdestä kolmeen raitiolinjalla, nyt en kylläkään kahteen päivään. Kun ns. kokeilu alkoi niin sattumalta osuin kuulutusvaunuun, muistaakseni kympillä, sen jälkeen en kertaakaan.

----------


## Hape

Satuin viikonloppuna kahdesti ratikkaan, jossa oli pysäkkikuulutukset. Kuulutuksissa on vielä hiottavaa:
 Selkeä naisääni, mutta äänitys on säröinen. 
Ennen pysäkin nimen lausumista olisi kiva olla jonkintasoinen hälytysääni, pelkkä kellon t.m.s. lyhyt ääni riittää.

Idea on hyvä näkövammaisia ja turisteja ajatellen.

----------


## PepeB

> Ennen pysäkin nimen lausumista olisi kiva olla jonkintasoinen hälytysääni, pelkkä kellon t.m.s. lyhyt ääni riittää.


Sama ongelma on myös lähijunissa ja metroissa. HSL ei oikein perusta viimeistelyn päälle.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Kuulutus oli myös melko aikaisin, melkein heti edellisen pysäkin jälkeen. Huomasin, että ulkomaalaisilla oli ihmettelemistä ratikassa, kun kuulutus kuului vaunun seisoessa liikenteessä. Pientä hienosäätöä vielä vaatii. 3 ratikasta tämä Kallion kulmilla.

----------


## iiko

> Kuulutus oli myös melko aikaisin, melkein heti edellisen pysäkin jälkeen. Huomasin, että ulkomaalaisilla oli ihmettelemistä ratikassa, kun kuulutus kuului vaunun seisoessa liikenteessä. Pientä hienosäätöä vielä vaatii. 3 ratikasta tämä Kallion kulmilla.


Tuntuu tulevan melko lailla heti kun pysäkin nimi ilmestyy seuraavaksi pysäkiksi. Ja sitten havainto pysäkkien nimistä: Uintikeskus on taulun mukaan ruotsiksi "Simcenter", mutta lausutaan "Simcentrum". No, pysäkkikatos tuntee molemmat: Pysäkkimerkissä on "Simcentrum", mutta itse katoksessa lukee pysäkkinron kanssa "Simcenter"...

----------


## MaxiBus1975

> Tuntuu tulevan melko lailla heti kun pysäkin nimi ilmestyy seuraavaksi pysäkiksi. Ja sitten havainto pysäkkien nimistä: Uintikeskus on taulun mukaan ruotsiksi "Simcenter", mutta lausutaan "Simcentrum". No, pysäkkikatos tuntee molemmat: Pysäkkimerkissä on "Simcentrum", mutta itse katoksessa lukee pysäkkinron kanssa "Simcenter"...


Taisi olla sama kansallismuseon kanssa (sanottiin vissiin Nationalmuseum ja pysäkin nimi Nationalmuseet)

----------


## iiko

> Sama havainto. Esim "Kansaneläkelaitos" kuulutettiin 2 liikennevaloa ennen kuin oltiin perillä. 
> Lisäksi voisi miettiä joidenkin pysäkkien uudelleennimeämistä, koska ennen kuulutusaikakautta ei niiden nimiin kiinnittänyt huomiota. "Töölön halli" ja "Töökön tulli" muistuttavat niin paljon toisiaan että menevät sekaisin.


Se pysäkki, minkä itse nimeäisin uudestaan, on juuri tuo "Kansaneläkelaitos". Miksi juuri tuo Kelan toimisto vaatii oman nimisensä pysäkin? Toki tuo Töölön halli voisi myös olla jotain muuta, varsinkaan kun tietty linjattomuus näkyy tässäkin: Vallilassa ei olekaan halli, vaan varikko...

----------


## aki

> Se pysäkki, minkä itse nimeäisin uudestaan, on juuri tuo "Kansaneläkelaitos". Miksi juuri tuo Kelan toimisto vaatii oman nimisensä pysäkin? Toki tuo Töölön halli voisi myös olla jotain muuta, varsinkaan kun tietty linjattomuus näkyy tässäkin: Vallilassa ei olekaan halli, vaan varikko...


Kyllähän tuon Kelan pysäkin tosiaan voisi mieluummin nimetä vaikka Nordenskiöldinkaduksi jonka risteyksessä nuo pysäkit sijaitsevat. Katsastin vanhoista aikataulukirjoista tuon Töölön hallin pysäkin historiaa ja vuoden 1993 kevääseen asti se oli nimetty Sallinkaduksi. Syksy -93 aikataulukirjassa nimeksi muuttui Töölön halli.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Se pysäkki, minkä itse nimeäisin uudestaan, on juuri tuo "Kansaneläkelaitos". Miksi juuri tuo Kelan toimisto vaatii oman nimisensä pysäkin? Toki tuo Töölön halli voisi myös olla jotain muuta, varsinkaan kun tietty linjattomuus näkyy tässäkin: Vallilassa ei olekaan halli, vaan varikko...


En tiedä onko asia enää näin, mutta ainakin vielä viime vuosisadalla paikassa oli Kansaneläkelaitoksen (KELA) pääkonttori. Ja onhan tuo KELA senverran iso pulju että sillä on oma rautatieasemakin joten miksipä ei ratikkapysäkkikin  :Wink:

----------


## Max

> Ja onhan tuo KELA senverran iso pulju että sillä on oma rautatieasemakin joten miksipä ei ratikkapysäkkikin


Lakkautettu vuonna 1993... https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelan_seisake

----------


## Bellatrix

> Lakkautettu vuonna 1993... https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelan_seisake


Niin arvelinkin kun kartoista ei enää löytynyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se pysäkki, minkä itse nimeäisin uudestaan, on juuri tuo "Kansaneläkelaitos". Miksi juuri tuo Kelan toimisto vaatii oman nimisensä pysäkin?


Designed by Alvar Aalto.

t. Rainer

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:24 ----------




> Taisi olla sama kansallismuseon kanssa (sanottiin vissiin Nationalmuseum ja pysäkin nimi Nationalmuseet)


Kieliopillisesti pitäisi olla kuulutuksissa ja seuraavasta pysäkistä kertovassa infonäytössä museet, koska ajatellaan sitä objektina jota kohti liikutaan, mutta painetuissa kartoissa ja aikatauluissa perusmuodossa museum koska ollaan paikallaan museoon nähden. 

t. Rainer

----------


## tohpeeri

Olen tottunut, että "Kallion virastotalo" on ollut ruotsiksi "Ämbetshuset i Berghäll" mutta kuulutuksissa onkin siirrytty genetiivimuotoon:  "Berghälls ämbetshus".

----------


## Juissi

Kuulutukset Nobinan autossa 940 linjalla 213. Volyymi järjettömän kovalla.

----------


## Akizz

> Kuulutukset Nobinan autossa 940 linjalla 213. Volyymi järjettömän kovalla.


Just joo... Toivottavasti kuulutusten asennus viivästyy! Kauheaa kuunnella koko 50 min matka minuutin väleistä melusaastetta! 😡

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Just joo... Toivottavasti kuulutusten asennus viivästyy! Kauheaa kuunnella koko 50 min matka minuutin väleistä melusaastetta! 😡


Kyllä se on ihanaa, kun jokainen matkustaja saa kuulla *PERÄKYLÄNTIE BÄCKBYVÄGEN*  30 sekunnin välein siksi, että joku näöllisesti estynyt henkilö saattaa matkustaa kerran kuukaudessa 2 pysäkinväliä. Loistavaa, HSL. Aivan loistavaa.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kyllä se on ihanaa, kun jokainen matkustaja saa kuulla *PERÄKYLÄNTIE BÄCKBYVÄGEN*  30 sekunnin välein siksi, että joku näkövammainen matkustaa kerran kuukaudessa 2 pysäkinväliä. Loistavaa, HSL. Aivan loistavaa.




Siitä en pidä, että sanot näkövammaisista noin pahasti mutta muuten olen sitä mieltä, että jos bussissa on pari vakiomatkustajaa , niin kyllä kuskilla täytyy olla oikeus kytkeä toitotus pois päältä.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitäs pahaa tuossa on? Sehän on tosiasia, että tuo melusaaste on tuotu näkövammaisten takia ratikoihin ja ilmeisesti nyt sitten busseihinkin. Mitättömän pienen vähemmistön takia kiusataan valtavan suurta enemmistöä, kuten nykymuotiin kuuluu. Ja tosiasia on sekin, että näkövammaisia on häviävän pieni osuus matkustajista, voipi olla vähemmänkin kuin mitä tuossa esitettiin.

----------


## tlajunen

En ymmärrä tätä itkua. Maailmalla aivan arkea ja hyvää palvelua nuo kuulutukset. Äkkiä niihin tottuu, eikä niitä enää juuri kuule, ellei erikseen kuuntele.

----------


## tohpeeri

Voin sanoa.että raitiovaunuissa olen niihin jo tottunut ja ilmeisesti on löydetty sopiva volyymi. Mutta ensimmäinen kerta oli kaamea, ääni oli taatusti laitettu niin kovaksi kuin mahdollista.

----------


## 339-DF

> En ymmärrä tätä itkua.


Ei sinun tarvitsekaan ymmärtää. Kunhan suvaitset heitäkin, joilla on erilainen mielipide kuin sinulla.

----------


## mconen

Soveltuisikohan tämä asetuksen säännös nyt kysymyksessä olevaan meluhaittaan?  

Asetus ajoneuvojen käytöstä tiellä

8 §
Radio- ja televisiovastaanottimen käyttö
1 momentti on kumottu A:lla 19.12.2002/1243.

2. Radio- ja televisiovastaanottimen sekä muun äänentoistolaitteen käyttö luvanvaraisessa henkilötilausliikenteessä käytettävässä henkilöautossa (M1- luokka) ja linjaliikenteessä olevassa linja-autossa (M2- ja M3-luokka) on kielletty, jos laitteen käyttö häiritsee matkustajaa.

----------


## hana

> En ymmärrä tätä itkua. Maailmalla aivan arkea ja hyvää palvelua nuo kuulutukset. Äkkiä niihin tottuu, eikä niitä enää juuri kuule, ellei erikseen kuuntele.


Täysin samaa mieltä ja kuulutukset palvelevat paljon suurempaa joukkoa kuin pelkästään näkövammaisia.

----------


## petteri

Noissa pysäkkikuulutuksissa on se hyvä puoli, ettei niihin totuttuaan koskaan aja tutun pysäkin ohi, vaikka räpläisi kännyä tai olisi miten ajatuksissa. Ei tarvitse tietoisesti kuunnella kuulutuksia tai katsella ulos ja silti tietää missä mennään.

Toki sopiva äänitaso on olennainen, liian kovalla kuulutusten ei pidä olla.

----------


## Hape

Keskisessä Euroopassa pysäkkikuulutukset ovat osa joukkoliikenteen palvelua. Paitsi näkövammaisia, ne palvelevat myös linjalla satunnaisesti matkustavia, turisteja ja vaikkapa sanaristikon täyttäjiä ja Metrolehden lukijoita... Jos kuulutus on selkeä ja riittävällä volyymillä (ei liian hiljaisena tai ääkekkäänä) kuukutettuna se on niin monen etu. Aina löytyy heitä jotka eivät pidä kuukutuksista, mutta annetaan heidänkin eisttää mielipiteensä.

----------


## joboo

Nyt busseissakaan ei voi istua rauhassa ilman turhaa hössötyksii. Junissa/metrossa kuulutukset, ovet piipittää minkä kerkee ja nyt sit viel bussit ja ratikat samaa hössötyksee. Aika vähän olen nähnyt semmosia sokeita mitkä ei olisi tähän päivään asti olisi pärjännyt ilmankuulutuksia. Turistitkin nykyään osaa käyttää reittiopasta ja karttaa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Nyt busseissakaan ei voi istua rauhassa ilman turhaa hössötyksii. Junissa/metrossa kuulutukset, ovet piipittää minkä kerkee ja nyt sit viel bussit ja ratikat samaa hössötyksee.


Vinkki tutulle: Hanki korvatulpat, korvanappisoittimet, koko korvan peittävät äänikuulokkeet tai vaikkapa metsurin/lentokenttätyöläisen kuulosuojaimet, niin eipähän ulkoinen äänimaailma saatikka sosiaalinen kaupunkielämä sinua norsunluutornissasi elävää filosofia enää häritse.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Vinkki tutulle: Hanki korvatulpat, korvanappisoittimet, koko korvan peittävät äänikuulokkeet tai vaikkapa metsurin/lentokenttätyöläisen kuulosuojaimet, niin eipähän ulkoinen äänimaailma saatikka sosiaalinen kaupunkielämä sinua norsunluutornissasi elävää filosofia enää häritse.


Itse ratkaisin ongelman ostamalla vaan oman auton. Nyt ei enää tungos, hitaus ja aikataulujen varassa eläminen haittaa.  :Laughing:  Paras päätös ikinä.

----------


## joboo

> Vinkki tutulle: Hanki korvatulpat, korvanappisoittimet, koko korvan peittävät äänikuulokkeet tai vaikkapa metsurin/lentokenttätyöläisen kuulosuojaimet, niin eipähän ulkoinen äänimaailma saatikka sosiaalinen kaupunkielämä sinua norsunluutornissasi elävää filosofia enää häritse.


Juu kyllä kuulokkeet omistan. Kuulutukset kuuluu metroon ja junaan, kun kuljetaan keskellä ei mitään jotta osataan jäädä pois! 
Toihan jo alkaa olemaan vaan matkustajien kiusaamista ja kuljettajien häritsemistä. Että kuuntele koko päivä pysäkkien nimiä niin osaat varmaan jo viikossa kaikki ulkoota ja olet sen jälkeen seinähullu.

----------


## Hape

Joboo, jos pelkkä pysäkin nimen kuuluminen nauhalta on häiritsevää, niin miten pitäisi suhtautua esim. Wienissä kohtaamiini pysäkkikuulutuksiin joissa pysäkin nimen jälkeen luetellaan kaikki vaihtoyhteydet a.o. pysäkiltä:

https://youtu.be/YzH5SetogDM 

Tämäntasoiset kuulutukset ovat olleet käytössä jo 80-luvulta alkaen...

----------


## mconen

Mikä tässä on ongelma? Äänentoistolaitteen käyttö linja-autossa on kielletty asetuksella, mikäli se häiritsee matkustajaa. Joka rikkoo tätä asetusta, tuomitaan rangaistukseen niin kuin tieliikennelaissa säädetään.

Pitääkö odottaa korkeimman oikeuden ratkaisua?

----------


## Melamies

> Mikä tässä on ongelma? Äänentoistolaitteen käyttö linja-autossa on kielletty asetuksella, mikäli se häiritsee matkustajaa. Joka rikkoo tätä asetusta, tuomitaan rangaistukseen niin kuin tieliikennelaissa säädetään.
> 
> Pitääkö odottaa korkeimman oikeuden ratkaisua?


HSL-erikoisalueella voidaan ohittaa kaikki muu lainsäädäntö, kuten on nähty. En pidä pysäkkiluulutuksia hyvänä ideana busseissa, mutta onhan busseissa aikamoinen melusaastunut ilmapiiri jo ilman noita kuulutuksiakin.

----------


## citybus

Pysyykö kuulutukset ajan tasalla? HELMI-aikaanhan auton näytöt saattoivat näyttää melkein mitä tahansa ja askellus mennä omia menojaan, ja etenkin pysäkin ohi pysähtymättä ajaessa meni useampikin hetki, ennenkuin seuraava pysäkki vaihtui näyttöön.

----------


## PepeB

> HSL-erikoisalueella voidaan ohittaa kaikki muu lainsäädäntö, kuten on nähty. En pidä pysäkkiluulutuksia hyvänä ideana busseissa, mutta onhan busseissa aikamoinen melusaastunut ilmapiiri jo ilman noita kuulutuksiakin.


VDL:t ovat varsinaisia melupesäkkeitä jo ilman matkustajiakin.  :Laughing:

----------


## Akizz

> VDL:t ovat varsinaisia melupesäkkeitä jo ilman matkustajiakin.


Näinpä, itse kuljen vähintään 14 kertaa 8xx Citealla noin 90 minuuttia päivässä, joten tiedän, että todellakin juuri niitä ne ovat!

----------


## peke

Pysäkkikuulutuksista ei voi olla kuin hyötyä satunnaiselle matkailijalle, ulkopaikkakuntalaiselle, turistille tai näkövammaiselle, voluumi pitää toki olla kohdillaan.

----------


## PepeB

> Näinpä, itse kuljen vähintään 14 kertaa 8xx Citealla noin 90 minuuttia päivässä, joten tiedän, että todellakin juuri niitä ne ovat!


Oli kyllä kokemus istua polvet suussa tuo aika kerran KKN:ltä tullessa. En ymmärrä, miten tuota kalustoa saa seutulinjoille edes tarjota. Menettelee jopa Helsingin kantakaupungin linjoilla.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Aiemmin kommentoin, että kuulutus tuli liian aikaisin. Nyt tuota on ilmeisesti viivästetty siten, että tulee hetki ennen pysäkkiä. Parempaan päin.

----------


## EVhki

Bussissa HelB 1511 linjalla 560 oli tänään kuulutukset aivan järkyttävän kovalla.

Onko tuohon joku syy, että kuulutukset laitetaan aluksi liian kovalle? Eikö niitä voisi aluksi laittaa hiljaiselle ja sitten tarvittaessa nostaa volyymiä, eikä toisin päin?

----------


## NixiN

> Onko tuohon joku syy, että kuulutukset laitetaan aluksi liian kovalle? Eikö niitä voisi aluksi laittaa hiljaiselle ja sitten tarvittaessa nostaa volyymiä, eikä toisin päin?


Kovaäänisyys taitaa olla bussista kiinni. Ainakaan Scalassa (1339) ei ollut edes hirveän kovalla. Voisikohan myöskin kaiuttimissa olla eroja?

----------


## Prompter

> Bussissa HelB 1511 linjalla 560 oli tänään kuulutukset aivan järkyttävän kovalla.
> 
> Onko tuohon joku syy, että kuulutukset laitetaan aluksi liian kovalle? Eikö niitä voisi aluksi laittaa hiljaiselle ja sitten tarvittaessa nostaa volyymiä, eikä toisin päin?


LIJ-laitteen kuljettajan navigaattorista käsin voi nostaa tai laskea volyymia.

----------


## EVhki

> LIJ-laitteen kuljettajan navigaattorista käsin voi nostaa tai laskea volyymia.


Sitten tuo on erityisen outoa, kun tuossa kyseisessä bussissa volyymi oli niin kova, että kyse oli käytännössä kovasta huudosta.

----------


## Bussihullu

Löytääkö näitä pysäkkikuulutuksia jostain internetistä?

----------


## Lexa99

> Löytääkö näitä pysäkkikuulutuksia jostain internetistä?


Tuolla sivun lopussa on kuuntele-painike. https://www.hsl.fi/uudetlaitteet/matkustajalle

----------


## jiipeehoo

Pohjolan liikenteen 58-linjan busseissa on ollut pysäkin pim-äänetkin liian kovilla. Ainakin, jos istuu juuri kaiuttimen alla. Bussien takaosastolla tilanne vielä korostuu.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Pohjolan liikenteen 58-linjan busseissa on ollut pysäkin pim-äänetkin liian kovilla. Ainakin, jos istuu juuri kaiuttimen alla. Bussien takaosastolla tilanne vielä korostuu.


Onko kyse Volvoista? Niissä ko. ääni on mielestäni tosi inhottava. Muissa merkeissä on paljon parempi.

----------


## sm3

Yhdessä 560 linjan autossa kuulutukset pitävät vaihteiston kanssa rytmissä olevaa ulinaa.

Lisäksi välillä kuuluu plip ääni ja/tai rätinää.

Kuulostaa ehkä hieman siltä kuin jokin mikrofoni olisi päälllä.

----------


## Akizz

> Yhdessä 560 linjan autossa kuulutukset pitävät vaihteiston kanssa rytmissä olevaa ulinaa.
> 
> Lisäksi välillä kuuluu plip ääni ja/tai rätinää.
> 
> Kuulostaa ehkä hieman siltä kuin jokin mikrofoni olisi päälllä.


550 yhdessä bussissa tuli aina pätkä radiota ennen pysäkkiä...

----------


## Gulf

> Yhdessä 560 linjan autossa kuulutukset pitävät vaihteiston kanssa rytmissä olevaa ulinaa.
> 
> Lisäksi välillä kuuluu plip ääni ja/tai rätinää.
> 
> Kuulostaa ehkä hieman siltä kuin jokin mikrofoni olisi päälllä.


Oisko näissä käynyt nyt sama kun linhakilpien kanssa muinoin, eli piuhat asennettu väärin?

----------


## aki

Tänään pääsin ensimmäistä kertaa kuulemaan pysäkkikuulutuksia linjalla 560. Ensin oli auto 1507 Myyrmäestä Vuosaareen ja volyymi oli oikein sopiva joskin ennen kuulutusta kuului hieman rätinää. Takaisin tullessa autona oli 1515 ja tässä ääni oli niin hiljainen ettei kuulutuksia erottanut juuri lainkaan.

----------


## Salomaa

linjalla 550 kuuluu juuri ja juuri. Voimakkuus mitätön rätinän kanssa

----------


## antti

Jos tällaisia pysäkkikuulutuksia täytyy harrastaa, niin voitaneen lainata moskovalainen käytäntö, eli itään ja etelään kuuluttaa miesääni ja pohjoiseen ja länteen naisääni. Jos kulkineen ilmansuunta muuttuu jossain mutkassa niin ei kai haittaa vaikka naisen juttua jatkaakin mies. Jos metrossa sekoilee ja hyppää väärään suuntaan niin voi huomata olevansa väärässä vaunussa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos tällaisia pysäkkikuulutuksia täytyy harrastaa, niin voitaneen lainata moskovalainen käytäntö, eli itään ja etelään kuuluttaa miesääni ja pohjoiseen ja länteen naisääni. Jos kulkineen ilmansuunta muuttuu jossain mutkassa niin ei kai haittaa vaikka naisen juttua jatkaakin mies. Jos metrossa sekoilee ja hyppää väärään suuntaan niin voi huomata olevansa väärässä vaunussa.


Minä en valita kuulutuksista. Hyvin ovat kuuluneet ja naisella joka kuuluttaa on hauska tapa ääntää varsinkin ruotsiksi :Razz: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Matkustin eilen linjalla 550. Ensimmäisen kerran kuului sopivalla voimakkuudella ja selvästi.  Olisikohan helpompaa pelkällä suomenkielellä, mutta tästähän on puhuttu paljon. Taitaisivat Tapiolan kulmilla nostaa sellaisen metelin että tyssää heti kättelyssä.

----------


## LimoSWN

Tuossa 1311/550, ihan siedettävä voimakkuus, sekä ei kuulu tätä vaihteiston ulinaa. Lienee ostettu halvinta tekniikkaa, ja jäänyt häiriösuojaus tekemättä.

----------


## msorri

Onko pysäkkikuulutuksissa joku äänimerkki alussa?

Ainakin tänään sen lyhyen ajan minkä olin 1305/550:ssa, kuului n. kymmenen sekuntia ennen kuulutusta hämäräksi jäänyt hiljainen ja metallisen kuuloinen kong-ääni.

----------


## Prompter

> Onko pysäkkikuulutuksissa joku äänimerkki alussa?
> 
> Ainakin tänään sen lyhyen ajan minkä olin 1305/550:ssa, kuului n. kymmenen sekuntia ennen kuulutusta hämäräksi jäänyt hiljainen ja metallisen kuuloinen kong-ääni.


Scanian pysähtymismerkki kuljettajatilaan on juuri tuon kongin kuuloinen.

----------


## vristo

Menen juuri raitiolinjalla 10,  vaunu 114. Täällä ei kuulu pysäkkikuulutuksia. Johtuuko vain kaiuttimien puutteesta vai mistä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Menen juuri raitiolinjalla 10,  vaunu 114. Täällä ei kuulu pysäkkikuulutuksia. Johtuuko vain kaiuttimien puutteesta vai mistä?


Ei tuollainen vaunu saisi olla liikenteessä lainkaan, tuohan on täysi katastrofi. Sadat sokeat harhailevat nyt ympäri kaupunkia epätietoisina siitä, minne heidät on jätetty heitteille, kun eivät pysäkkikuulutukset toimi! Kerrassaan ala-arvoista toimintaa. Parempi jättää vuoro välistä.

----------


## vristo

> Ei tuollainen vaunu saisi olla liikenteessä lainkaan, tuohan on täysi katastrofi. Sadat sokeat harhailevat nyt ympäri kaupunkia epätietoisina siitä, minne heidät on jätetty heitteille, kun eivät pysäkkikuulutukset toimi! Kerrassaan ala-arvoista toimintaa. Parempi jättää vuoro välistä.


Sulle varmaan paratiisi?

Kysyin lähinnä uteliaisuuttani, koska busseissakaan tuota ominaisuutta en ole vielä kuullut.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sulle varmaan paratiisi?
> 
> Kysyin lähinnä uteliaisuuttani, koska busseissakaan tuota ominaisuutta en ole vielä kuullut.


Paratiisi tosiaan.

Kyllä siellä vaunussa kaiuttimet on. Kaikissa nivelissä on ollut kaiuttimet alusta asti. Myös 50-luvun telivaunuihin sellaiset asennettiin 60-luvulla.

Pystyykö kuljettaja kytkemään nuo pois päältä? Kun 3T:ssä aikanaan oli turistikuulutukset, niin kuljettajat kytkivät niitä pois päältä työntekoa häiritsemästä. Ilmeisesti ne sai myös kuulumaan vain B-vaunuun.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Paratiisi tosiaan.
> 
> Kyllä siellä vaunussa kaiuttimet on. Kaikissa nivelissä on ollut kaiuttimet alusta asti. Myös 50-luvun telivaunuihin sellaiset asennettiin 60-luvulla.


Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen kalustoon alkoi tosiaan 1960-luvulla tulla sisä- ja ulkokaiuttimia. Vuoden 1968 Sisu-Panthereihin kaiuttimet tulivat ensimmäisen kerran, kun kysymys oli kokonaan uudesta suuresta vaunuryhmästä (Sisut olivat siis busseja). Myös edellisen vuoden lopulla tulleissa protobusseissa HKL 800 (Vanaja LT-6 / Wiima) ja 801 (Sisu-Panther / Autokori) oli kaiuttimet. Toisaalta vuoden 1968 alkupuolella toimitetussa koeautossa HKL 2 (Scania-Vabis CR-76 / Wiima) ei taas ollut moisia laitteita. Käsitykseni mukaan kuulutusjärjestelmiä ei jälkiasennettu niihin busseihin, joissa laitteita ei alunperinkään ollut. Kuulutusjärjestelmillä pystyttiin toistamaan LOK:n lähettämiä virallisia tiedotteita matkustajille, ja toisaalta myös vaunuhenkilökunta pystyi antamaan kuulutuksia sekä vaunun sisätiloihin että ulos pysäkille. Ulkokaiuttimien käyttö jäi kaiketi sangen vähäiseksi.

HML-STA-konsernin kalustoon alkoi tulla vastaavia kaiuttimia vuodesta 1974 alkaen (konserni oli siirtynyt kaupungin omistukseen edellisenä vuonna). Itse noteerasin ensimmäisen kerran tällaiset laitteet ACT-kilpisissä Volvo B59 / Wiimoissa nrot HML 145 - 149 ja STA 264 - 268.

----------


## vristo

> Pystyykö kuljettaja kytkemään nuo pois päältä?


Aikaisemmin ainakin bussien LIJ-laitteissa kuljettaja on pystynyt vaikuttamaan kuulutusten äänenvoimakkuuteen tai jopa mykistämään sen (tämä ominaisuus on ollut vaikka järjestelmä ei ole ollut käytössä). Juuri nyt kun tarkastin asian (töissä ollessani) näyttää siltä,  että nämä säätimet on poistettu kokonaan kuljettajan hallinnasta.




> Kun 3T:ssä aikanaan oli turistikuulutukset, niin kuljettajat kytkivät niitä pois päältä työntekoa häiritsemästä. Ilmeisesti ne sai myös kuulumaan vain B-vaunuun.


Työntekoa häiritsemästä? 

Sitten samat kuljettajat kuuntelevat radiota ja näpräävät kännyköitään tai muuta vastaavaa työntekoon täysin liittymätöntä asiaa ja se "ei häiritse" yhtään.

----------


## canis lupus

Radio pitää olla että on edes jotain viihdykettä ajon aikana. Itselläni kyllä pauhaa omat musiikit ja radio niin lujalla että matkustamon melu peittyy alle, mutta eipä kukaan ole koskaan valittanutkaan. Tietenkin laitan radion pois jos matkustaja niin vaatii. En tiedä millä tavalla se on sitten "työntekoon *täysin* liittymätön asia". Kännykän ja tabletin näprääminen tietty ovat

Mitä sitten pysäkkikuulutuksiin niin kuljettajia on ohjeistettu olemaan koskematta niihin

----------


## vristo

Kun tutkin LIJ:iä lisää huomasin, että kuulutusten testitila löytyi kuin löytyikin. Hyvin kuului.

----------


## 339-DF

> Työntekoa häiritsemästä? 
> 
> Sitten samat kuljettajat kuuntelevat radiota ja näpräävät kännyköitään tai muuta vastaavaa työntekoon täysin liittymätöntä asiaa ja se "ei häiritse" yhtään.


Eipä ollut 3T-kuulutusten aikaan vaunuissa radioita, kännyköistä puhumattakaan.

----------


## vristo

> Eipä ollut 3T-kuulutusten aikaan vaunuissa radioita, kännyköistä puhumattakaan.


Totta. Silloin ainoa jota "kuunneltiin" oli LOK-radiopuhelimen liikenne. Kun liikenteenohjauskeskuksella oli jotain "kahden keskistä asiaa" esimerkiksi kanavalla 2, siirtyi moni muukin kuuntelemaan sitä samalle kanavalle.

----------


## Salomaa

Linjan 550 autoon tuli matkustajatutkimusta tekevä, joka esitti 4-5 kysymystä kuulutuksista. Hyvä että tullaan kysymään autoon suoraan, jotta saadaan hiljaistenkin vastauksia sekä niiden jotka eivät asiaan voi tai halua netin tai tiedotusvälineiden kautta esittää.

Korostin hänelle että linjan kuulutuksissa keskeinen ongelma on olematon äänenvoimakkuus, jota esiintyy enemmän kuin joka toisessa autossa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Vihdoinkin! 

https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2020/buss...la-kuulutuksia

Tuossa mainitaan liikennöitsijäkohtaisesta käyttöönotosta, saa nähdä mikä on seuraava firma tämän jälkeen...

----------


## Wreith

Näyttäisi oleva tammelundin linjoja kaikki.

----------


## Akizz

> Vihdoinkin! 
> 
> https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2020/buss...la-kuulutuksia


Jep. Eikös ole mukavaa kuunnella kymmenien pysäkkien kuulutukset joka aamu uudestaan ja uudestaan suomeksi JA ruotsiksi! Matkustajalle tekee satoja pysäkkikuulutuksia viikossa ja kuljettajalle tuhansia. Todellista meluhaittaa johon menee hermot enintään viikossa kaikilla. Jos vaikka joskus joku näkövammainen sattuisi linjalle niin kannattaahan kaikkia matkustajia häiritä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Jep. Eikös ole mukavaa kuunnella kymmenien pysäkkien kuulutukset joka aamu uudestaan ja uudestaan suomeksi JA ruotsiksi! Matkustajalle tekee satoja pysäkkikuulutuksia viikossa ja kuljettajalle tuhansia. Todellista meluhaittaa johon menee hermot enintään viikossa kaikilla. Jos vaikka joskus joku näkövammainen sattuisi linjalle niin kannattaahan kaikkia matkustajia häiritä.


Tämä on kaksipiippuinen juttu. Mielestäni pahempia ovat kuitenkin kännyköihinsä kailottajat jotka luulevat, ettei toinen kuule ellei huuda täyttä kurkkua.

----------


## Samppa

> Jep. Eikös ole mukavaa kuunnella kymmenien pysäkkien kuulutukset joka aamu uudestaan ja uudestaan suomeksi JA ruotsiksi! Matkustajalle tekee satoja pysäkkikuulutuksia viikossa ja kuljettajalle tuhansia. Todellista meluhaittaa johon menee hermot enintään viikossa kaikilla. Jos vaikka joskus joku näkövammainen sattuisi linjalle niin kannattaahan kaikkia matkustajia häiritä.


Onko sinulla myös junassa ja metrossa mennyt hermo pysäkkikuulutuksiin? Tuskin ainakaan vakiomatkustajilta.

----------


## Akizz

> Onko sinulla myös junassa ja metrossa mennyt hermo pysäkkikuulutuksiin? Tuskin ainakaan vakiomatkustajilta.


Usein junassa ja metrossa on aika paljon vähemmän asemia, kuin monella bussilla. Lisäksi meteli muutenkin usein ainakin metrossa kovempi kuin aamubussissa.

----------


## Salomaa

Pelkät suomenkieliset kuulutukset riittäisivät vallan mainiosti. Äärimmäisen harva Helsinkiläinen tai jos kukaan on ainoastaan ruotsinkiélinen.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Jep. Eikös ole mukavaa kuunnella kymmenien pysäkkien kuulutukset joka aamu uudestaan ja uudestaan suomeksi JA ruotsiksi! Matkustajalle tekee satoja pysäkkikuulutuksia viikossa ja kuljettajalle tuhansia. Todellista meluhaittaa johon menee hermot enintään viikossa kaikilla. Jos vaikka joskus joku näkövammainen sattuisi linjalle niin kannattaahan kaikkia matkustajia häiritä.


On se täysin mukavaa. Olen tyytyväinen  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Pelkät suomenkieliset kuulutukset riittäisivät vallan mainiosti. Äärimmäisen harva Helsinkiläinen tai jos kukaan on ainoastaan ruotsinkiélinen.


Se olisi vastoin kielilakia, sillä Helsinki on kaksikielinen kaupunki. Täytyy muistaa, että ruotsi ei ole Suomessa mikään "vieras kieli", vaan toinen kotimainen kieli.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:25 ----------




> On se täysin mukavaa. Olen tyytyväinen


Täsmälleen saamaa mieltä ja oli jo aikakin.

----------


## zige94

Tänään on joissain Pohjolan Liikenteen autoissa alkanut pysäkkikuulutukset kuulumaan, ei kuitenkaan kaikissa. Esim. PL 247 oli linjalla 788 luetellut pysäkkejä. Leppävaaran linjoiltakin oli raportteja.

----------


## junabongari

Pysäkkikuulutukset ovat sitä itseään.

Mikään estä luomasta näkövammaisille elektronisia kuulutuksia. Muille riittää bussinäytön näyttämät pysäkit.

Tästä voi tietysti ottaa poikkeuksen esim. runkolinjoilla.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Pysäkkikuulutukset ovat sitä itseään.
> 
> Mikään estä luomasta näkövammaisille elektronisia kuulutuksia. Muille riittää bussinäytön näyttämät pysäkit.
> 
> Tästä voi tietysti ottaa poikkeuksen esim. runkolinjoilla.


No ei ne nyt niin "sitä itseään" ole oikein toteutettuna. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa kulkiessani huomasin vasta muutamien pysäkkien päästä, että kuulutukset edes ovat. Sen sijaan näkövammaisille se on huomattava helpotus esteettömyyden suhteen.

----------


## kuukanko

Minä en enää edes kiinnitä huomiota bussien pysäkkikuulutuksiin sen enempää kuin vaikka junassa tai metrossa eivätkä ne häiritse minua ollenkaan.

----------


## junabongari

> Minä en enää edes kiinnitä huomiota bussien pysäkkikuulutuksiin sen enempää kuin vaikka junassa tai metrossa eivätkä ne häiritse minua ollenkaan.


Itsellä on useamman kertaa 560 käyttäesani tullut epämielyttävä olo noista kuulutuksista. Mieluummin niitä ei olisi ollenkaan.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Itsellä on useamman kertaa 560 käyttäesani tullut epämielyttävä olo noista kuulutuksista. Mieluummin niitä ei olisi ollenkaan.


Sitten niitä täytyy vielä varmaankin parantaa. Kuulutukset ovat tärkeitä, koska helpottavat näkövammaisten kulkemista huomattavasti, ja tekevät joukkoliikenteestä vielä nykyistä esteettömämpää.

----------


## Minä vain

> Sitten niitä täytyy vielä varmaankin parantaa. Kuulutukset ovat tärkeitä, koska helpottavat näkövammaisten kulkemista huomattavasti, ja tekevät joukkoliikenteestä vielä nykyistä esteettömämpää.


Joukkoliikennettä käyttäviä näkövammaisia on niin vähän, että ihan sama vaikka kaikille sadalle sitä käyttävälle näkövammaiselle lahjoitettaisiin jokin laite kuulokkeineen bussilla matkustamista varten. Usein käy niin että vähemmistöä paapotaan liikaa enemmistön kustannuksella ja sille täytyy laittaa stoppi.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:57 ----------




> Onko sinulla myös junassa ja metrossa mennyt hermo pysäkkikuulutuksiin? Tuskin ainakaan vakiomatkustajilta.


Pysäkkejä on merkittävästi vähemmän. Esimerkiksi langassa mainitulla 788:lla 49 välipysäkkiä Hinthaaraan on aivan realistinen luku.

----------


## vristo

> Joukkoliikennettä käyttäviä näkövammaisia on niin vähän, että ihan sama vaikka kaikille sadalle sitä käyttävälle näkövammaiselle lahjoitettaisiin jokin laite kuulokkeineen bussilla matkustamista varten. Usein käy niin että vähemmistöä paapotaan liikaa enemmistön kustannuksella ja sille täytyy laittaa stoppi.


Kyllä on tähän kommenttiin osuva nimimerkki sinulla. 

Joukkoliikenne on kaikkia varten.

----------


## tlajunen

Ei pysäkkikuulutukset ole hyödyksi pelkästään näkövammaisille. Ylipäätään kaikki esteettömyys on hyödyksi kaikille. Pysäkkikuulutus toimii "herätyksenä" mm. sanomalehteen, kirjaan, kännykkään tai vaikkapa lapsensa huomioimiseen uppoutuneelle matkustajalle.

Oikein säädettyinä eivät ole lainkaan haitallisia.

----------


## vristo

Näkövammaisten määrästä (ei "muutama sata"):
https://www.nkl.fi/fi/etusivu/nakemi...v_lukumaarasta

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Ei pysäkkikuulutukset ole hyödyksi pelkästään näkövammaisille. Ylipäätään kaikki esteettömyys on hyödyksi kaikille. Pysäkkikuulutus toimii "herätyksenä" mm. sanomalehteen, kirjaan, kännykkään tai vaikkapa lapsensa huomioimiseen uppoutuneelle matkustajalle.
> Oikein säädettyinä eivät ole lainkaan haitallisia.


Kuulutukset ovat oikein hyviä myös tällaiselle esim. aamubussissa pienten torkkujen vuoksi silmänsä ummistaneelle matkustajalle.

----------


## Minä vain

> Joukkoliikenne on kaikkia varten.


Joukkoliikenne ei ole kaikkia varten, vaan mahdollisuus liikkua on kaikkia varten. 

Paitsi, että sokeat, jotka eivät osaa käyttää teknisiä laitteita, eivät voi matkustaa bussilla, esimerkiksi

- vain lyhyitä matkoja kävelemään kykenevät 
- yöllä yksin kulkemista pelkäävät 
- sähkömopedin, jossa on erillinen ohjaustanko, käyttäjät, 
- valvontaa esimerkiksi älyllisen jälkeenjääneisyyden takia tarvitsevat,
- lisääntyneestä virtsaamisen tai ulostamisen tiheydestä kärsivät ja 
- yleisvaarallista tartuntatautia sairastavat 

eivät myöskään voi matkustaa bussilla, joko lainkaan tai ainakin usein. 

Erityisryhmät saavat subventoidut taksimatkat eri lakien nojalla matkan tarkoituksesta riippuen. Tämä takaa liikkumismahdollisuuden. Ja ryhmän 2 pelkoon ei onneksi ole lähdetty mukaan Helsingissä. Joissakin kaupungeissa valitettavasti on, jolloin ainakin bussit pysähtyy minne sattuu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ylipäätään kaikki esteettömyys on hyödyksi kaikille.


Tämä väite sinun kannattaisi varmaan mennä esittämään niille kulosaarelaisille, joita kiukuttaa kävellä päivittäin 400 metriä ylimääräistä. Mutta onhan liikunta tietysti hyödyllistä  tai ehkä menevät mieluummin omalla autolla.




> Joukkoliikenne on kaikkia varten.


Joukkoliikenne on joukkoja varten.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Oikein säädettyinä eivät ole lainkaan haitallisia.


Näin juuri, oikea äänenvoimakkuus (ei liian hiljainen eikä liian kova) on olennainen tekijä. Harmillisesti järjestelmä ei osaa säätää voimakkuutta esim. ajonopeuden tai taustamelun mukaan. Itse olisin tässä vaiheessa panostanut vielä nykyistenkin kuulutusten parempaan toimintaan busseissa ennen laajentamista, sillä vaikka ne ovat olleet runkolinjoilla käytössä jo pidempään, niin ongelmia ja toimimattomuutta on silti ihan liikaa.

----------


## vristo

> Tämä väite sinun kannattaisi varmaan mennä esittämään niille kulosaarelaisille, joita kiukuttaa kävellä päivittäin 400 metriä ylimääräistä.


 Mikä heitä niin kiukuttaa?

----------


## Bellatrix

> No ei ne nyt niin "sitä itseään" ole oikein toteutettuna. Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa kulkiessani huomasin vasta muutamien pysäkkien päästä, että kuulutukset edes ovat. Sen sijaan näkövammaisille se on huomattava helpotus esteettömyyden suhteen.


Tukholmassa kuulutuksissa käytettävä naishenkilön ääni onkin aivan erilainen kuin täällä meillä: SL:n kuuluttajan ääni on miellyttävän pehmeä mutta artikulaatioltaan silti todella selkeä kun taas meillä tekopirteä naisimmeinen kiekaisee joka kuulutuksen kuin... no, en nyt kuitenkaan viitsi kirjoittaa mitä alunperin ajattelin koska voin sillä saada syytteen herjauksesta. Todettakoot vain että HSL:n bussikuulutusten ääni on erittäin vastenmielinen korvalle eteenkin jos se on sen verran kovalla että sen kuulee.
Ihmettelen niitä jotka sen äänen ovat valinneet parhaaksi tarjotuista vaihtoehdoista -itse en kuulunut siihen parhaaseen A-ryhmään joka niitä pääsi testikuuntelemaan joten en voi sanoa muista tarjolla olleista vaihtoehdoista mitään mutta umpisurkeita ovat kyllä olleet jos tuo kiekuja on ollut paras.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Joukkoliikennettä käyttäviä näkövammaisia on niin vähän, että ihan sama vaikka kaikille sadalle sitä käyttävälle näkövammaiselle lahjoitettaisiin jokin laite kuulokkeineen bussilla matkustamista varten. Usein käy niin että vähemmistöä paapotaan liikaa enemmistön kustannuksella ja sille täytyy laittaa stoppi.


Mä olin 5-7 vuotta sitten käytännössä näkövammainen vaikka en ollut "rekisteröitynyt" missään sellaiseksi ja töissä piti silti käydä. Mulla oli harmaakaihi molemmissa silmissä ja kest melkein 2 vuotta enennkuin pääsin leikkaukseen.
Bussilla matkustaminen oli yhtä tuskaa kun ei edes nähnyt reittikilpeä kuin vasta bussin ollessa 20 m päässä. Sisällä olevia näyttöjä ei pystynyt myöskään näkemään kunnolla. Jos ulkona oli pimeää ei pysäkkejä pystynyt tunnistamaan jne. Siksi käytin mieluiten junaa ja se onnistui koska asuin- ja työpaikkani oli silloin suht lähellä rataa.
Autolla ajaminen ei ollut vaihtoehto, pilvisellä säällä päiväsaikaan näki ajaa, mutta jos aurinko paistoi silmiin niin olin todella vaaraksi liikenteessä, samoin pimeällä vesisateessa kun katu oli yhtä "valomerta". Jos olisin kolaroinut niin poliisi olisi ottanut kortin pois. 
Eli näkövammaisia on monenlaisia, ei pelkästään niitä joilla on valkoinen keppi ja opaskoira. 

Lisäksi pysäkkikuulutuksista hyötyvät myös vieraspaikkakuntalaiset ja ulkomaalaiset. Olen pannut merkille myös että ulkomaalaiset jotka tulevat germaaniselta kielialueelta suunnistavat  ruotsinkielisten paikannimien perusteella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## mv

Tähän liittyen HSL:n tiedote:




> *Pysäkkikuulutukset alkavat Tuusulan, Keravan ja Sipoon busseissa viikon loppupuolella*
> 
> Bussien pysäkkikuulutukset laajenevat loppuviikosta Tuusulaan, Keravalle ja Sipooseen, kun Keravan sekä Sipoon Laukkosken ja Söderkullan varikoiden busseissa aloitetaan kuulutukset. Näiden varikoiden liikenne kattaa lähes kaikki bussit edellä mainituissa kunnissa. Varikoilta liikennöidään myös linjoja Vantaalle, Helsingin suuntaan ja Järvenpäähän. Kuulutuksissa seuraavan pysäkin nimi kuulutetaan suomeksi ja ruotsiksi hieman ennen kuin bussi saapuu pysäkille. Yhteensä kuulutukset otetaan tällä kertaa käyttöön noin 70 bussissa.
> 
> Kevään aikana kuulutusten käyttöönottoa on tarkoitus jatkaa HSL-alueella liikennöitsijäkohtaisesti. Linjakohtaisesta käyttöönotosta tiedotetaan HSL.fi sivujen liikennetiedotteella ja muun muassa kyseisten linjojen bussien pysäkkinäytöillä. Vaiheittaisella käyttöönotolla mahdollistetaan tarvittaessa laitteistojen säätäminen matkustajilta ja kuljettajilta saadun palautteen perusteella. Käyttöönoton jälkeen kaikilla HSL-liikenteen linjoilla  niin metrossa, raitiovaunuissa kuin myös lähijunissa ja busseissa  on käytössä kuulutusjärjestelmä osana HSL:n matkustajainformaatiota.
> 
> Helsingin vammaisneuvosto on palkinnut runkolinjabussien ja raitiovaunujen kuulutukset esteettömyyspalkinnolla vuonna 2018.  Pysäkkikuulutukset parantavat joukkoliikenteen esteettömyyttä ja tekevät siitä saavutettavampaa.
> 
> Linjat joita liikennöidään Laukkosken, Söderkullan tai Keravan varikoilta:
> ...

----------


## Matkalainen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut tlajunen
> 
> 
> Ylipäätään kaikki esteettömyys on hyödyksi kaikille.
> 
> 
> Tämä väite sinun kannattaisi varmaan mennä esittämään niille kulosaarelaisille, joita kiukuttaa kävellä päivittäin 400 metriä ylimääräistä.


Esteettömyys _on_ hyödyksi kaikille, HKL:n tulkinta esteettömyysvaatimuksista on se mikä on älyvapaa. Eikä se ole edes johdonmukainen tulkinta, onhan Rautatientorin metroasemakin paraikaa auki vailla ainuttakaan esteetöntä kulkua laiturille.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mikä heitä niin kiukuttaa?


Se, että heitä kohdellaan vammaisina.

Kulosaaren asema on kaksipäinen. Toisessa päässä on kaikki pelit ja vehkeet könkkölöitsijöille, mutta toisessa päässä vain portaat. Ne ovat nyt hätäpoistumistienä, eikä HKL anna avata niitä kaiken kansan käyttöön. Siitä oli joku valtuustoaloite taikka vastaava, johon virkavastuulla vastattiin suunnilleen niin, että muuten se onnistuisi aivan hyvin, mutta tämä toinen sisäänkäynti ei olisi esteetön, joten on parempi kohdella kaikkia vammaisina ja panna kaikki kiertämään, jottei könkkölöitsijöille tule paha mieli. No, ehkä sanamuodot olivat vähän korrektimmat kuin mulla tässä.  :Wink: 




> Tukholmassa kuulutuksissa käytettävä naishenkilön ääni onkin aivan erilainen kuin täällä meillä: SL:n kuuluttajan ääni on miellyttävän pehmeä mutta artikulaatioltaan silti todella selkeä kun taas meillä tekopirteä naisimmeinen kiekaisee joka kuulutuksen kuin... no, en nyt kuitenkaan viitsi kirjoittaa mitä alunperin ajattelin koska voin sillä saada syytteen herjauksesta. Todettakoot vain että HSL:n bussikuulutusten ääni on erittäin vastenmielinen korvalle eteenkin jos se on sen verran kovalla että sen kuulee.
> Ihmettelen niitä jotka sen äänen ovat valinneet parhaaksi tarjotuista vaihtoehdoista -itse en kuulunut siihen parhaaseen A-ryhmään joka niitä pääsi testikuuntelemaan joten en voi sanoa muista tarjolla olleista vaihtoehdoista mitään mutta umpisurkeita ovat kyllä olleet jos tuo kiekuja on ollut paras.


...kuin nuori Mette Mannonen uransa alussa. Aivan kamalaa kirkumista. Ihan kuin tuon jo sinänsä ärsyttävän melusaasteen olisi tarkoitus ärsyttää vielä monin verroin enemmän kuin olisi edes tarpeen. Mutta onhan se selvää, ettei pehmeä-ääninen Carla kelpaa Höselille, kun on HKL:n peruja.




> Eikä se ole edes johdonmukainen tulkinta, onhan Rautatientorin metroasemakin paraikaa auki vailla ainuttakaan esteetöntä kulkua laiturille.


Hys! Älä laita tällaista, kohtahan ne hoksaa sen itsekin ja sulkee koko aseman.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bellatrix

> ...kuin nuori Mette Mannonen uransa alussa.


En ajatellut ihan tuota, mutta menkööt nyt kun on kuitenkin poliittisesti korrektimpi ilmaisu kuin se mikä minulla oli mielessä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pera

linjalla 51 on myös kuulutukset käytössä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Hys! Älä laita tällaista, kohtahan ne hoksaa sen itsekin ja sulkee koko aseman.


Siitä olisi parhaimmillaan se etu, että itsekin tajuaisivat tulkinnan absurdiuden. Toisaalta, historia huomioon ottaen, en ehkä uskaltaisi edes toivoa.

----------


## zige94

Itse kuulin tänään kertaan ajaessa noita kuulutuksia. Ei häirinnyt yhtään. Enemmän häiritsi se että osa kuulutuksista tuli vasta pysäkin kohdalla tai sen jälkeen, osa pysäkeistä puuttui kokonaan ja osa oli lausuttu väärin. Muutama matkustaja jopa kehui kuulutuksia!

----------


## antti

Moskovan metrossa kuulutukset tulevat naisäänellä kun metro on menossa pohjoiseen tai länteen ja vastaavasti miesäänellä kun ollaan menossa etelään tai itään. Onko estettä, ettei tällaista voisi soveltaa tännekin, soveltuisi myös pintaliikenteeseen. Jos ilmansuunta vaihtuu matkalla, niin  vaihtuisi kuuluttelijakin.

----------


## hylje

> Hys! Älä laita tällaista, kohtahan ne hoksaa sen itsekin ja sulkee koko aseman.


Kyllä se koko asema on Helsingin ja Suomen häpeäpilkku, joka pitäisi sulkea joka tapauksessa.

----------


## zige94

> Itse kuulin tänään kertaan ajaessa noita kuulutuksia. Ei häirinnyt yhtään. Enemmän häiritsi se että osa kuulutuksista tuli vasta pysäkin kohdalla tai sen jälkeen, osa pysäkeistä puuttui kokonaan ja osa oli lausuttu väärin. Muutama matkustaja jopa kehui kuulutuksia!


Tarkoitus oli kirjoittaa ettei häirinnyt ajoa yhtään.

Mutta ihmetystä aiheuttaa ettei esimerkiksi kuulutukset kerro päätepysäkistä tai vaikkapa vyöhykkeen vaihtumisesta. Tuntuvat aiemmin sekä yllä mainittujen asioiden vuoksi vähän hätäisesti tehdyiltä.

----------


## LimoSWN

Hsl. Fi:

Pysäkkikuulutukset alkavat Kirkkonummella sekä osassa Espoon busseja tällä viikolla
16.3.2020 - Muokattu: 16.3.2020

Bussien pysäkkikuulutukset laajenevat Kirkkonummelle, Siuntioon ja Espooseen, kun Suomenojan ja Finnoonniityn varikoiden bussit Espoossa ja Kirkkonummen varikon bussit aloittavat kuulutukset. Varikoilta liikennöidään myös linjoja Helsingin suuntaan. Kuulutuksissa seuraavan pysäkin nimi kuulutetaan suomeksi ja ruotsiksi hieman ennen kuin bussi saapuu pysäkille. Yhteensä kuulutukset otetaan tällä kertaa käyttöön noin 130 bussissa.

Kevään aikana kuulutusten käyttöönottoa on tarkoitus jatkaa HSL-alueella liikennöitsijäkohtaisesti. Linjakohtaisesta käyttöönotosta tiedotetaan HSL.fi sivujen liikennetiedotteella ja muun muassa kyseisten linjojen bussien pysäkkinäytöillä. Vaiheittaisella käyttöönotolla mahdollistetaan tarvittaessa laitteistojen säätäminen matkustajilta ja kuljettajilta saadun palautteen perusteella. Käyttöönoton jälkeen kaikilla HSL-liikenteen linjoilla  niin metrossa, raitiovaunuissa kuin myös lähijunissa ja busseissa  on käytössä kuulutusjärjestelmä osana HSL:n matkustajainformaatiota.

Helsingin vammaisneuvosto on palkinnut runkolinjabussien ja raitiovaunujen kuulutukset esteettömyyspalkinnolla vuonna 2018.  Pysäkkikuulutukset parantavat joukkoliikenteen esteettömyyttä ja tekevät siitä saavutettavampaa.

Linjat joita liikennöidään Suomenojan, Finnoonniityn tai Kirkkonummen varikoilta:

104, 115, 124, 133, 143, 145, 146, 147, 159, 164, 165, 171, 172, 173, 174, 181, 182, 201B, 202, 203, 214, 215, 224, 227, 231, 235, 236, 239, 531, 542, 555, 901, 902, 903, 906, 907, 908, 909, 911

----------


## vristo

Ajelen kaikessa rauhassa aamuyöstä. Yhtäkkiä, ihan kuin joku puhuisi vielä tyhjän bussin matkustamossa. Kylmä naisääni ilmoittaa jotain. Ihokarvat nousevat ja hetken, vain pienen hetken tunnen pelkoa. 

Ai niin! Pysäkkikuulutukset tulivat nyt myös Leppävaaran bussilinjolle.

----------


## Pera

Linjalla 552 kuulutus kuuluttaa Pirkkolan urheilupuisto, Vaikka pysäkin nimi on plotinrinne.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Linjalla 552 kuulutus kuuluttaa Pirkkolan urheilupuisto, Vaikka pysäkin nimi on plotinrinne.



No 510 -linjalla tuli kerran kahteen kertaan kuulutus Auroran sairaalasta länteen päin mennessä. Toisen kerran suunnilleen Eläintarhan kohdilla, jossa tulee seuraavan pysäkin kuulutus. Se oikeakin sieltä tuli väärän jälkeen.

----------


## joboo

Tuli tossa eilen yöllä matkustaessa TLL 49 linjalla 20N kuulutukset tulivat sopivalla äänenvoimakkuudella, mutta aloin miettimään että aivan turhaa rinkuttaa näitä pysäkkejä yöllä ja varhain aamulla. Eikö näitten kuulutusten tarkoitus ole avustaa sokeita joita ei yöllä ole liikkeellä.

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Tuli tossa eilen yöllä matkustaessa TLL 49 linjalla 20N kuulutukset tulivat sopivalla äänenvoimakkuudella, mutta aloin miettimään että aivan turhaa rinkuttaa näitä pysäkkejä yöllä ja varhain aamulla. Eikö näitten kuulutusten tarkoitus ole avustaa sokeita joita ei yöllä ole liikkeellä.


No nyt on kyllä aikamoiset olettamat. Mistä tiedät, ettei yhtäkään näkövammaista olisi liikkeellä yöllä?

----------


## vristo

Kuten sanottua, pysäkkikuulutukset hyödyntävät kaikkia. Nyt kun niitä on kuunnellut     parisen viikkoa, niin niihin ei kuljettajana enää kiinnitä juurikaan huomiota. Hyvä kun matkustajainformaatio on vihdoin lähempänä muuta maailmaa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Tuli tossa eilen yöllä matkustaessa TLL 49 linjalla 20N kuulutukset tulivat sopivalla äänenvoimakkuudella, mutta aloin miettimään että aivan turhaa rinkuttaa näitä pysäkkejä yöllä ja varhain aamulla. Eikö näitten kuulutusten tarkoitus ole avustaa sokeita joita ei yöllä ole liikkeellä.


Olen tainnut jo omalta osaltani aiemmin kirjoittaa tästä, mutta nimenomaan tuollaisina vuorokauden aikoina ainakin jokunen matkustaja voi olla hieman väsyneessä puolitorkkuvassa sieluntilassa, jolloin kuulutus voi hyvinkin havahduttaa pikkuhorroksesta ja poistumaan oikealla omalla pysäkillä.

----------


## joboo

> Olen tainnut jo omalta osaltani aiemmin kirjoittaa tästä, mutta nimenomaan tuollaisina vuorokauden aikoina ainakin jokunen matkustaja voi olla hieman väsyneessä puolitorkkuvassa sieluntilassa, jolloin kuulutus voi hyvinkin havahduttaa pikkuhorroksesta ja poistumaan oikealla omalla pysäkillä.


Tämän asian kyllä huomasin ja mitään auttanut ohi nimittäin meni oman pysäkin. Erittäin rasittavaa kuunella myöhään yöllä jotai pysäkkejä, ne harvat mitkä kyydissä oli niin nekin kuulosti lähempänä keskustaa sille että voisi laitteet repii irti.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Tämän asian kyllä huomasin ja mitään auttanut ohi nimittäin meni oman pysäkin. Erittäin rasittavaa kuunella myöhään yöllä jotai pysäkkejä, ne harvat mitkä kyydissä oli niin nekin kuulosti lähempänä keskustaa sille että voisi laitteet repii irti.


Ehkäpä se on se kuuluttajatädin ärsyttävä ääni joka häiritsee enemmän kuin itse kuulutukset -missään muualla (Tallinna, Tukholma, Lontoo muutamia mainitakseni) missä olen kuulutuksiin törmännyt eivät kuulutukset ole itseänikään häirinneet -HSL alueella kylläkin...

----------


## vristo

> Ehkäpä se on se kuuluttajatädin ärsyttävä ääni joka häiritsee enemmän kuin itse kuulutukset -missään muualla (Tallinna, Tukholma, Lontoo muutamia mainitakseni) missä olen kuulutuksiin törmännyt eivät kuulutukset ole itseänikään häirinneet -HSL alueella kylläkin...


Jos jotain viilattavaa noissa kuulutuksissa olisi niin juuri ääni, joka liian tekopirteä. Kuuntelin tuossa yksi päivä nuo testiäänet uudelleen ja minun mielestäni siellä olisi ollut parempiakin. Mutta, tällä Almalla mennään nyt.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:07 ----------

Tässä nämä vuosien takaiset testiäänet, jos joku haluaa vielä kuunnella niitä:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...c306bd608d9976

----------


## juhotyyppi

> Tässä nämä vuosien takaiset testiäänet, jos joku haluaa vielä kuunnella niitä:
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-20000...c306bd608d9976


Toi eka ois ollut tosi hyvä, olis tullu vaan Sorjonen mieleen aina ku kuuluu pysäkkiäänet.

----------


## Prompter

> Jos jotain viilattavaa noissa kuulutuksissa olisi niin juuri ääni, joka liian tekopirteä. Kuuntelin tuossa yksi päivä nuo testiäänet uudelleen ja minun mielestäni siellä olisi ollut parempiakin. Mutta, tällä Almalla mennään nyt.


Mietin pitkään, että mikä näissä kuulutuksissa on niin rasittavaa. Jos sanoisin yhden pysäkin itse, laskisin ääntäni myös loppua kohden, eli kyse ei olekaan intonaatiosta.

Sitten se valkeni: äänen korkeus laskee turhan aikaisin. Kolmi- tai useampiosaisen yhdyssanan ollessa kyseessä äänen korkeus on jo laskenut oktaavilla toisen osan alussa, kun itse laskisin ääntä reilusti vasta sanan viimeisessä osassa.

Keski-Uudellamaalla on paljon pysäkkejä, joiden kuulutus ei ollut kytkentähetkellä toiminnassa, ja ne on ilmeisesti jälkiäänitetty. Niiden ääni on huomattavasti selkeämpi, joskin vähän matalampi.

----------


## vristo

> Mietin pitkään, että mikä näissä kuulutuksissa on niin rasittavaa. Jos sanoisin yhden pysäkin itse, laskisin ääntäni myös loppua kohden, eli kyse ei olekaan intonaatiosta.
> 
> Sitten se valkeni: äänen korkeus laskee turhan aikaisin. Kolmi- tai useampiosaisen yhdyssanan ollessa kyseessä äänen korkeus on jo laskenut oktaavilla toisen osan alussa, kun itse laskisin ääntä reilusti vasta sanan viimeisessä osassa.


Matkustin eilen pitkästä aikaa bussilla ja kuuntelin näitä kuulutuksia tarkasti. Tulin samaa tulokseen kuin sinä. Kyseessä on kuin "nopea haukahdus". Alku hyvin pirteästi ja korkealta ja sitten laskee nopeasti, joka suorastaan nielee loput sanasta. Ja liian nopeasti. Minusta syytä viilata vielä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

9.4.2020
NF 1196 / 562 Pysäkkikuulutukset käytössä.

----------


## Salomaa

345:llä toimii hyvin ja selvää saa. Mutta vakiokäyttäjänä tuli heti mieleen, että jos olisi katkaisija kaiuttimessa, josta saa tarvittaessa kytkeä äänen pois päältä. Useassa linjan autossa on kuitenkin kaiutin jokaisen penki yläpuolella.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Matkustin eilen pitkästä aikaa bussilla ja kuuntelin näitä kuulutuksia tarkasti. Tulin samaa tulokseen kuin sinä. Kyseessä on kuin "nopea haukahdus". Alku hyvin pirteästi ja korkealta ja sitten laskee nopeasti, joka suorastaan nielee loput sanasta. Ja liian nopeasti. Minusta syytä viilata vielä.


Jos kaikki pysäkit saneltu jo valmiiksi niin tuskin tekevät mitään.

----------


## tohpeeri

Voitaisiin  ottaa selvää oikeasta muodosta. Eliel Saarisen tie on ruotsiksi Eliel Saarinens väg, kuulutuksessa sanottiin Eliel Saarisens väg.

----------


## Arska02

Tänään linjalla 321 Hesperian, Kisahallin ja KELAn kuulutukset tulivat peräkkäin ja vasta Mannerheimintien ja Nordenskiöldinkadun risteyksessä. Jääneet vähän jälkeen.

----------


## Huppu

Oma havaintoni lähes päivittäin bussia käyttävänä on että kuulutuksia kuulee harvoin, (varsinkin seutulinjoilla)
tänään oikein havahduin asiaan kun ne kuulin. 

Saako kuljettaja ottaa ne pois päältä?
Saako matkustaja vaatia niitä päälle, vai onko ainoa keino antaa HSL palautetta?

----------


## vristo

> Oma havaintoni lähes päivittäin bussia käyttävänä on että kuulutuksia kuulee harvoin, (varsinkin seutulinjoilla)
> tänään oikein havahduin asiaan kun ne kuulin. 
> 
> Saako kuljettaja ottaa ne pois päältä?
> Saako matkustaja vaatia niitä päälle, vai onko ainoa keino antaa HSL palautetta?


Kuljettaja ei voi vaikuttaa niihin mitenkään.

----------


## zige94

Itsekin oon omilla ajamillani Sipoon linjoilla kiinnittänyt huomiota hiljentyneisiin kuulutuksiin. Ei meinaa kuulua melkein ollenkaan. Sama juttu eri autoissa. Olisikohan tullut joku softa-päivitys laitteisiin ja HSL:n päässä kuulutuksien voimakkuuksiin koskettu?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuljettaja ei voi vaikuttaa niihin mitenkään.


Raitiovaunussa kuljettaja voi kyllä kytkeä ne pois päältä. Eikö bussissa tosiaan voi? Ehkä se vaihtelee busseittain?

----------


## Gulf

> Raitiovaunussa kuljettaja voi kyllä kytkeä ne pois päältä. Eikö bussissa tosiaan voi? Ehkä se vaihtelee busseittain?


Ei vaihtele, vaan se ominaisuus otettiin pois käytöstä juuri siksi, ettei niitä oteta pois päältä. Isoja eroja on autokohtaisesti kuulumisessa. Toisissa volume lähes häiritsevän kova ja toisissa ei kuulu juuri mitään.

----------


## vristo

> Raitiovaunussa kuljettaja voi kyllä kytkeä ne pois päältä. Eikö bussissa tosiaan voi? Ehkä se vaihtelee busseittain?


Aikaisemmin kuljettaja pystyi vaikuttamaan, mutta se ominaisuus on otettu pois juuri siitä syystä, ettei kuljettaja kytkisi sitä pois.

----------


## Huppu

Olen viimeisen viikon aikana kulkenut 7 eri busilla jossa 4 ei pysäkkikuulutuksia ollenkaan, 2 tosi hiljaa, vain 1 kuuluivat selvästi. 

HSL ei taida ottaa näitä tosisaan, vai vaikuttaako liikennöitsijän laatupisteisiin?

----------


## APH

> Olen viimeisen viikon aikana kulkenut 7 eri busilla jossa 4 ei pysäkkikuulutuksia ollenkaan, 2 tosi hiljaa, vain 1 kuuluivat selvästi. 
> 
> HSL ei taida ottaa näitä tosisaan, vai vaikuttaako liikennöitsijän laatupisteisiin?


Muilla kuin runkolinjoilla liikkuessa on kyllä tosiaan todennäköisempää, että mitään ei kuulu, kuin että kuuluu.

----------


## huusmik

Linjalla 582 en ole kuullut pysäkkikuulutuksia pitkään aikaan.

----------


## Bussibongilija

Onkohan jossakin jonkinlaista kuulutuspankkia, josta löytäisi kaikki nämä pysäkkikuulutukset?

----------

